# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΟΤΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ

## MOONFLOWER

Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ \"ΦΥΤΟ\" ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ...ΕΛΙΩΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ..ΑΠΟ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΟ-38 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ-ΟΤΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΖΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ....ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠ Τ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ...ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΝΤΕΚΑ,ΧΑ!ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ....ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΠΑΤΟ...ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑ...ΟΡΓΗ...ΠΟΝΟ ...ΦΟΒΟΣ...ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΗΚΑ - ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ,ΟΜΩΣ... ΠΩ ΠΩ! ΑΣΗΚΩΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ!ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΝΕΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ...ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ!ΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ...Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΦΥΛΑΕΙ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΧΘΡΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ...ΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ....ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ Ο ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ,,,ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΑ 2-3 ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ...ΧΙ ΧΙΧΙ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ...ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΦΥΓΕ Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ Η ΘΛΙΨΗ, ΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ, ΕΜΕΙΝΕ Η ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ,ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ \"ΦΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ\"...ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ...ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΤΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΑΞΙΑ..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ox73Vql_Ik

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μουν....καταρχην καλώς ήρθες... :Smile: .
Κατά δευτερον γραψε με πεζα, τα κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις..... :Frown: 

Ξέρεις..επεσα και γω σε μια τετοια παγίδα κάποια στιγμή. Με περικύκλωσε ο θάνατος και ο φοβος του.
Ο φόβος δηλητηρίαζε τις στιγμές που είχα με τους ζωντανούς και δεν μπορούσα να τις εκτιμήσω.
Προσπαθώ πλέον να μην το κάνω, ξέρεις γιατι?
Γιατι κανείς δεν μας έχει κάνει συμβόλαιο για το πότε θα πεθάνουμε εμείς και οι δικοί μας.
Εγκλωβισμένοι μέσα στο φόβο και νομίζοντας πως ο φόβος για την απώλεια μας προετοιμάζει, χάνουμε πολύτιμες στιγμες.
Σκέψου το.

----------


## MOONFLOWER

....χα χα!καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον :Smile: θεοφανια το γνωριζω κ προσπαθω οχι να μην σκεφτομαι και να καλυπτω τισ αρνητικες σκεψεισ με ομορφες σκεψεισ...θελω να βρω την ριζα...γιατι οι σκεψεισ ερχονται και φευγουν σαν εποισκεπτες στο χερι μου ειναι  :Wink: αλλα δεν ειναι στο χερι μου τισ φορεσ που χαλαρωνω και ο νουσ παει να κοιμηθε και αυτος....!τοτε...ξεκινανε ολα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μήπως τότε πρέπει να δεις έναν ειδικό?
Είναι πολύ βάναυσο ένα παιδάκι να χάνει το γονιο του. Στο λέω εγώ που έχασα τη μαμά μου και ήμουν σχεδον 35....φαντάσου. Μου φαίνεται βουνό, πόσο μάλλον σε σένα.
Είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να τύχει σε κάποιον.
Αν θες να μιλήσεις, αν θες να βγάλεις πράγματα από μέσα σου......εδώ είμαστε πάντως....... :Smile:

----------


## MOONFLOWER

θεοφανια!περασανε τα χρονια αυτο ειναι κατι δικο μου...δεν με βασανιζει καθημερινα αλλα ειναι ενας φοβοσ αλλοκοτος!ερχεται και φευγει...ειναι κατι που ξερω το γιατι αυτο που μενει ειναι να το νικησω γιατι οπως ειπεσ κανουμε τα πραγματα με αυτους που ειναι διπλα μας χααιρομαστε την καθε στιγμη ονειρευομαστε ζουμε!ημουνα εντεκα και τωρα 29!και αυτο που ηθελα να πω και να δωσω σημασι στο κομματι τησ ξαφνικησ αλλαγησ να το πω?ποσο ρολο επαιξε ηταν κατι απροβλεπτο αλλαγη μεγαλη ηταν και η ηλικια μου...οι εμπειριες ειναι καθοριστικες για την πορεια?δεν ξερω...οι μνημες ομως υπαρχουνε...ο φοβοσ σιγουρα δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει ειναι σαν να ζεισ μισεσ χαρεσ αλλα οχι ειμαι καλα σε αυτο το θεμα τουλαχιστον δεν με επηρεαζει ως το βαθμο απλα να το μοιραζομαι μαζι σας εχω αλλα που εχουν την τιμητικη τουσ που με βασανιζουν!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μουν.....να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Ότι και αν κάνεις, υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει κάτι στην πραγματικότητα σου?
Πχ, να γυρίσει ο μπαμπάς σου πίσω?
Όσο και αν πονέσεις, όσο και αν αναρωτηθείς, όσο και να κοιτάς τις άδειες τρύπες τις ψυχής σου που θα ήθελες να γεμίσει εκείνος?
Θα γεμίσουν?
Όχι.
Όχι από αυτόν τουλάχιστον.
Οπότε? Ζήσε όσο μπορείς και όσο πιο δυνατά αντέχεις. Γέμισε τη ζωή σου με αυτά που μπορείς και μην κάνεις μνημόσυνα στα όνειρα σου.

----------


## MOONFLOWER

για μένα ειναι ενα πρωτο βημα πρωτη φορα συμμετεχω και οχι τυχαια,,,,εχουμε ν πουμε πολλα :Smile: καλη νυστα σε ολουσ....

----------


## MOONFLOWER

ετσι ειναι θεοφανια! :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0UF-7p0L1U

Μερικες φορες ενα τραγοθδι τα λεει ολα...

Μακαρι να μην λυγισεις ποτε και να εχεις δυναμη για ολα τα θηρια που συναντας και δημιουργεις μεσα σου.
Για ολα εισαι εσυ,μην το ξεχασεις..εσυ..

καλη σου ημερα!

----------


## MOONFLOWER

ακριβως ετσι...φοβαμαι τον φοβο που ειναι μονο συνηθεια....-
καλημερα σημερα ειναι μιο αλλη μεραhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPtNxZ5WWw4..

----------


## Alterego

Η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο φοβος...Ο φοβος ειναι συνηθεια,τοσο βαθεια ριζωμενη μεσα μας που την μισω.Την μισω αυτη την συνηθεια..Ομως η ζωη εχει τοσα ομορφα συναισθηματα που θα μπορουσαν να σκοτωσουν αυτον τον παρανοικο συναισθημα του φοβου.Καλη συνεχεια..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-yJ3Utwuo&amp;feature=related

----------


## MOONFLOWER

η ζωη ειναι δωρο ολα τα αλλα ειναι δικα μας \"δημιουργηματα \'΄την ζωη εμεις την μετατρεπουμε ...γι αυτο αγαπαμε βαθεια ζουμε ολοκληρωτικα διακινδυνευουμε τα παντα για την αγαπη το γελιο την ζωη!...σαν μια απεραντη εξερευνιση μεσα στο αγνωστο!καμια φορα κοντρα και στον εσωτερικο μας κριτη !η ζωη ειναι πολλα και εμεισ τα μεταμορφωνουμε αλλοτε σε ασχημεσ σκεψεις και καποιεσ αλλεσ φορες σε αισιοδοξα ονειρα...το παρελθον καμια φορα βαζει το χερακι του...αλλα στο δικο μας χερι ειναι ποσο θα το αφησουμε να μας στοιχειωνει;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDTtWiec8BU

----------


## Alterego

\"Η ζωη ειναι δωρο\"..αυτο ακριβως. Δωρο πανακριβο και πολυτιμο και στο χερι μας ειναι ολα.Ακομη και το μυαλο μας,οι σκεψεις μας,τα τερατα που δημιουργουμε οταν γινομαστε σκοτεινοι..ειναι κριμα,τοσο κριμα....και τοσο δυνατο αυτο το συναισθημα που μερικες φορες νιωθεις πως δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα.Μα υπαρχει..Το παρελθον ειναι κομματι μας.Και οτι εγινε ισως και να επρεπε να γινει,ισως το παρελθον μας κανει για το ποιοι ειμαστε τωρα..ποιος ξερει..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyg1cCXC_Fg&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

Φεγγαρολούλουδο,
o φόβος του θανάτου μπορεί να μας κάνει είτε να ζήσουμε μια ζωή μισή είτε μια ζωή πλήρη.
Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην τον φοβάται, ακόμα κι αν δείχνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Πόσο μάλλον ένα παιδί που έχασε το γονιό του στην εφηβεία, όπως εσύ. Είναι μια πληγή μέσα σου, που πρέπει να ζήσεις με αυτή, και να τη μεταμορφώσεις σε κάτι που μπορεί μεν να σε πονά αλλά να σου δίνει κίνητρο εσύ να ζήσεις...

Αγάπα και ζήσε σαν να είναι η τελευταία σου μέρα. Δημιούργησε και κάνε όνειρα σαν να είσαι αθάναντος.

Έρχονται στιγμές που θα ήθελα να είμαι περισσότερο σε επαφή με το φόβο του θανάτου μιας και από άρνηση, τον τελευταίο καιρό μας νομίζω αθάνατους. Παρόλο πού έχασα κι εγώ το μπαμπά μου. Γιατί δεν αγαπώ και ζω σαν να ήταν η τελευταία μου μέρα...

----------


## nikoletta

:)

----------


## knoulp

Πολλές οι μεγάλες σκέψεις των ανθρώπων. Η μεγαλύτερη όλων ο θάνατος.
Η απολυτότητά του και η δημοκρατικότητα του με κάνουν να τον θαυμάζω.

Ο θάνατος ήταν πάντα πλάι μου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Απολυτότητα και δημοκρατικότητα δεν είναι και τόσο συμβατές έννοιες.Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς,αλλά δεν θέλω να μπω στη λογική του ο θάνατος είναι πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα πληρών.Γιατί να σκιάζουμε με τέτοιες σκέψεις το παρόν μας;Eίναι γλυκιά η ζωή και αξίζει να παλεύουμε για να ζούμε κάθε της λεπτό. :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Απολυτότητα και δημοκρατικότητα δεν είναι και τόσο συμβατές έννοιες.Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς,αλλά δεν θέλω να μπω στη λογική του ο θάνατος είναι πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα πληρών.Γιατί να σκιάζουμε με τέτοιες σκέψεις το παρόν μας;Eίναι γλυκιά η ζωή και αξίζει να παλεύουμε για να ζούμε κάθε της λεπτό.


Σεβαστή η άποψή σου.
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από την δικιά μου.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως όσο αξίζει κανείς να ζει, άλλο τόσο αξίζει να πεθαίνει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Εξαρτάται Κnoulp,από τους λόγους που αξίζει κάποιος να πεθάνει ή να ζήσει αντίστοιχα.Έχω καιρό απομυθοποιήσει και τους ιδανικούς αυτόχειρες(πέρασα και από ένα τέτοιο στάδιο θανατολαγνείας,μη νομίζεις):P.Πάλι εξιδανίκευση το βρήκα στην τελική,που πάταγε πάνω στην απόγνωσή μου.Τώρα θαυμάζω όσους έχουν την τόλμη να \"κοροιδεύουν\" το θάνατο,όχι να τον μυθοποιούν.
ps εννοείται συζήτηση να γίνεται,γνώμες είναι αυτές. :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

Η μεταφυσική οντότητα του θανάτου είναι αυτή που με συναρπάζει.
Πιο πριν χρησιμοποίησα λέξεις όπως απολυτότητα και δημοκρατικότητα.
Σε πολιτικό επίπεδο είναι έννοιες εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες.
Σε μεταφυσικό επίπεδο είναι άκρος σαγηνεύτηκες και συναρπαστικές.
Δεν λατρεύω τον θάνατο ούτε τον επιδιώκω.
Μπορεί να ψάχνω να τον κοροϊδέψω κάποιες στιγμές άλλα βαθιά μέσα μου ξέρω ότι αυτός θα είναι ο τελικός νικητής.
Όταν αναφέρθηκα στο γεγονός ότι αξίζει κανείς να ζει αλλά και να πεθαίνει, αναφερόμουνα στο ότι δεν θα πρέπει κανείς να φοβάται τον θάνατο σε καμία του έκφανση. 
Φυσικά και δεν θα πρέπει κανείς να τον επιδιώκει. Αλλά ούτε και να τον φοβάται.

----------


## silvia.197

Εχασα κι εγω το μπαμπα μου πριν δυο μηνες!προηγηθηκε και για μενα ενας μηνας που ηταν στο νοσοκομειο οπου καταλαβαινε μαλον ελαχιστα πραγματα..Οταν εφευγε σχεδον σκεφτηκα οτι ηθελα να τελειωνε και η δικια μου ζωη εδω.Τωρα απλα πιστευω οτι δε θα ξαναχαρω ποτε ολοκληρωτικα και παντα οτι χαρα κι αν μου δινει η ζωη εμενα θα μου λειπει ο πατερας μουκαι δε θα ξανανιωσω οπως παλια.Καθε βραδυ του μιλαω με την ελπιδα οτι μπορει να μ ακουει
και δεν αντεχω τη σκεψη οτι δε θα τον ξαναδω

----------


## knoulp

Για άλλη μία φορά ο θάνατος πέρασε μπροστά από τα μάτια μου.
Έσβησε για λίγο την ζωή και μετά πάλι χάθηκε. 
Έχω κουραστεί να προβάλω το τέλος κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνει.
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι όταν έρθει πραγματικά δεν θα μπορέσω να το βιώσω με τον τρόπο που θα ήθελα και θα περάσει και αυτό όπως και η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου. Μπροστά από τα μάτια μου σαν μια ταινία με άλλον πρωταγωνιστή.

----------


## silvia.197

γιατι λες οτι ο θανατος περασε μπροστα απο τα ματια σου ,τι σου εχει συμβει?

----------


## knoulp

Ο θάνατος περνάει από τα μάτια μου κάθε ημέρα.
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο το οποίο έχω ή κάνω. 
Απλά έτσι είμαι. Κατασκευαστικό λάθος.

----------


## persist

knoulp συμπτωματικα αυτες τις μερες διαβαζω το καταπληκτικο \"κηπο του Επικουρου\" yalom
και δε σου κρυβω οτι και εγω βλεπω οτι περναει ο θανατος καθε μερα απο τα ματια μου με την εννοια της αλλαγης το λεω

----------


## knoulp

Είναι πολλά που συμβαίνουνε και όλα βγαίνουν από μέσα μου.
Δεν ξέρω τι πραγματικά νιώθω.
Μονό τον μανδύα της θλίψης να με περιβάλει και μια κοσμική μοναξιά να με καλεί.
Νιώθω ότι κρύβομαι στο χώμα και βγαίνω μόνο τα βράδια για να χαρώ τον έναστρο ουρανό.
Σαν με κάποιον τρόπο να μπορώ να κολυμπήσω μέσα στην γη.
Σαν με κάποιον τρόπο να είμαι ένα με αυτήν.
Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό λέγετε θάνατος.
Σε εμένα μοιάζει σαν μητρικό χάδι.
Πόσο πολύ μου έχει λείψει αυτό το χάδι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Knoulp...κι εγώ ποτέ δεν το είχα.Γιατί όμως αυτή η έλλειψη να με κρατάει δέσμιά της;Δεν θα το έχω ποτέ αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μητρικό χάδι.Πάει και τέλειωσε.It\'s over and done with.Προχωράμε.Επιλέγουμε να δίνουμε εμείς χάδι τώρα,σε όσους αγαπάμε,για να μη μεγαλώσουμε και τα δικά μας παιδιά με την ίδια έλλειψη.Μαθαίνουμε να κουβαλάμε τα κενά μας δίχως μοιρολατρεία καλέ μου,μπορούμε να τα κουβαλάμε με γενναιότητα.Ξέροντας πως αφού πενθήσουμε γι αυτό το χαμένο χάδι,για τις χαμένες μας ευκαιρίες στην παιδικότητα,μας περιμένει ένας εαυτός αποδεσμευμένος από τη θλίψη.Διεκδίκησε το μερίδιό σου στην ευτυχία.Είσαι ένα ευαίσθητο πλάσμα,ένας άξιος άνθρωπος που πόνεσε άδικα από κάποιους που δεν είχαν τη γνώση να μη σε πονέσουν.Μετέτρεψε την αδυναμία σου σε δύναμη,μην αφήνεσαι στη λύπη σα να ήταν το πεπρωμένο σου αυτή.Σε διαβάζω και συμπάσχω,σκέφτομαι πόσο θα ήθελα να σου δείξω τον τρόπο να φύγεις από τον πόνο,αλλά είναι ο δικός σου δρόμος εκεί και κανένας γύρω σου δεν μπορεί να τον περπατήσει για σένα...Εσύ τον βαδίζεις κάθε μέρα και εσύ έχεις τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις ως πότε και πόσο θα σε αφορά το κάθε σταυροδρόμι,ποια στροφή θα πάρεις και γιατί.
Να περάσεις καλά αυτές τις μέρες σου εύχομαι,να μη νιώθεις μόνος. :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Rain, 
αυτά που κατέθεσες από μέσα σου... δεν έχω λόγια...


Ο καθένας διαλέγει το δικό του δρόμο. Μέσα από άπειρα μονοπάτια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Για άλλη μία φορά ο θάνατος πέρασε μπροστά από τα μάτια μου.
> Έσβησε για λίγο την ζωή και μετά πάλι χάθηκε. 
> Έχω κουραστεί να προβάλω το τέλος κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνει.
> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι όταν έρθει πραγματικά δεν θα μπορέσω να το βιώσω με τον τρόπο που θα ήθελα και θα περάσει και αυτό όπως και η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου. Μπροστά από τα μάτια μου σαν μια ταινία με άλλον πρωταγωνιστή.


Χειρότερος απο τον φόβο του θανάτου, είναι ο φόβος της ζωής.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Knoulp...κι εγώ ποτέ δεν το είχα.Γιατί όμως αυτή η έλλειψη να με κρατάει δέσμιά της;Δεν θα το έχω ποτέ αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μητρικό χάδι.Πάει και τέλειωσε.It\'s over and done with.Προχωράμε.Επιλέγουμε να δίνουμε εμείς χάδι τώρα,σε όσους αγαπάμε,για να μη μεγαλώσουμε και τα δικά μας παιδιά με την ίδια έλλειψη.Μαθαίνουμε να κουβαλάμε τα κενά μας δίχως μοιρολατρεία καλέ μου,μπορούμε να τα κουβαλάμε με γενναιότητα.Ξέροντας πως αφού πενθήσουμε γι αυτό το χαμένο χάδι,για τις χαμένες μας ευκαιρίες στην παιδικότητα,μας περιμένει ένας εαυτός αποδεσμευμένος από τη θλίψη.Διεκδίκησε το μερίδιό σου στην ευτυχία.Είσαι ένα ευαίσθητο πλάσμα,ένας άξιος άνθρωπος που πόνεσε άδικα από κάποιους που δεν είχαν τη γνώση να μη σε πονέσουν.Μετέτρεψε την αδυναμία σου σε δύναμη,μην αφήνεσαι στη λύπη σα να ήταν το πεπρωμένο σου αυτή.Σε διαβάζω και συμπάσχω,σκέφτομαι πόσο θα ήθελα να σου δείξω τον τρόπο να φύγεις από τον πόνο,αλλά είναι ο δικός σου δρόμος εκεί και κανένας γύρω σου δεν μπορεί να τον περπατήσει για σένα...Εσύ τον βαδίζεις κάθε μέρα και εσύ έχεις τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις ως πότε και πόσο θα σε αφορά το κάθε σταυροδρόμι,ποια στροφή θα πάρεις και γιατί.
> Να περάσεις καλά αυτές τις μέρες σου εύχομαι,να μη νιώθεις μόνος.


Αχ αυτό το χάδι το μητρικό...
κι αυτή η κλεμμένη παιδικότητα.
Λίγο την άγγιξες, την υποψιάστηκες και μετά... χάθηκε.

Το χάδι, έρχεται η ώρα που μαθαίνουμε να το δίνουμε εμείς στον εαυτό μας...
ναι εμείς, οι ενήλικοι εμείς χαιδεύουμε το παιδί μέσα μας...

Χαίρομαι να βλέπω ανθρώπους να κοιτούν κατάματα τα κενά τους και να αντέχουν να αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους, και να προχωρούν  :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Knoulp...κι εγώ ποτέ δεν το είχα.Γιατί όμως αυτή η έλλειψη να με κρατάει δέσμιά της;Δεν θα το έχω ποτέ αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μητρικό χάδι.Πάει και τέλειωσε.It\'s over and done with.Προχωράμε.Επιλέγουμε να δίνουμε εμείς χάδι τώρα,σε όσους αγαπάμε,για να μη μεγαλώσουμε και τα δικά μας παιδιά με την ίδια έλλειψη.Μαθαίνουμε να κουβαλάμε τα κενά μας δίχως μοιρολατρεία καλέ μου,μπορούμε να τα κουβαλάμε με γενναιότητα.Ξέροντας πως αφού πενθήσουμε γι αυτό το χαμένο χάδι,για τις χαμένες μας ευκαιρίες στην παιδικότητα,μας περιμένει ένας εαυτός αποδεσμευμένος από τη θλίψη.Διεκδίκησε το μερίδιό σου στην ευτυχία.Είσαι ένα ευαίσθητο πλάσμα,ένας άξιος άνθρωπος που πόνεσε άδικα από κάποιους που δεν είχαν τη γνώση να μη σε πονέσουν.Μετέτρεψε την αδυναμία σου σε δύναμη,μην αφήνεσαι στη λύπη σα να ήταν το πεπρωμένο σου αυτή.Σε διαβάζω και συμπάσχω,σκέφτομαι πόσο θα ήθελα να σου δείξω τον τρόπο να φύγεις από τον πόνο,αλλά είναι ο δικός σου δρόμος εκεί και κανένας γύρω σου δεν μπορεί να τον περπατήσει για σένα...Εσύ τον βαδίζεις κάθε μέρα και εσύ έχεις τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις ως πότε και πόσο θα σε αφορά το κάθε σταυροδρόμι,ποια στροφή θα πάρεις και γιατί.
> Να περάσεις καλά αυτές τις μέρες σου εύχομαι,να μη νιώθεις μόνος.







Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι λες.
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω πράξη.
Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολο για εμένα.
Όμως μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο.
Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω αυτήν την μοναξιά. Και από την άλλη την επιζητώ.
Σαν να μου έχει γίνει δεύτερη φύση και να μου λείπει όταν δεν την έχω.
Ζω σε ένα μίγμα παρελθόντος και μέλλοντος, χωρίς καθόλου παρόν.
Είναι σαν να ζω σε μια φανταστική ζωή.
Η μόνη διακοπή από αυτήν την ζωή είναι οι ώρες της δουλειάς που πρέπει να είμαι εκεί και να κάνω αυτό που πρέπει να κάνω για να επιβιώσω.
Όσο για το εάν είναι δύσκολο για να ζήσεις το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ άλλο να υποκρίνομαι.
Πέρασα καλά και περνάω γενικός καλά.
Εάν κάποιος κοιτάξει σαν απλός παρατηρητής την ζωή μου θα δει ότι ήταν μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον μια γεμάτη και αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα ζωή.
Όμως μέσα μου πάντα υπήρχε αυτή η κοσμική μοναξιά που έβρισκε πάντα τρόπο να μου υπενθυμίζει την ύπαρξή της.
Μαζί τραβήξαμε τον δρόμο μέχρι τώρα και από ότι φαίνεται μαζί θα καταλήξουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Νοιωθουμε μονοι...ακομα και εαν ειμαστε ολοι μαζι νοιωθουμε μονοι...αυτο δεν αλλαζει και ειναι ισως βασικο συναισθημα.

Αν η ανθρωποτητα εκλειφθει ως ενας συλλογικος νους ακομα και αυτη αισθανεται μονη και ψαχνει πολλες φορες τις απαντησεις στα αστρα και στο Θεο.
(Σαφως επηρεασμενος απο μια σειρα ε.φ που βλεπω αυτο το καιρο μη δινεται πολυ σημασια).

----------


## RainAndWind

Knoulp,όλα τα κακοποιημένα παιδιά έχουν βιώσει αυτή την κοσμική μοναξιά.Η πραγματικότητά τους στα παιδικά χρόνια ήταν τόσο επώδυνη,που καθώς τα χρόνια περνούσαν βρήκαν τρόπους να \"φεύγουν\"από τον πόνο.Όταν ο πόνος για πολλά χρόνια ταυτίζεται με τις μέρες σου,τον θεωρείς αναπόσπαστό σου κομμάτι.Με ποιον τρόπο \"έφευγες\"εσύ;Προφανώς με την αποπροσωποποίηση,έβγαινες από το πετσί σου που πονούσε και έκανες μία αποστασιοποίηση,ένα δικό σου προσωπικό ταξίδι αλλού,σ\'ένα τοπίο λιγότερο απειλητικό,σ\'ένα μέρος που μπορούσες να αναπνεύσεις.Γιατί φοβόμασταν τόσο πολύ...Εφευρίσκαμε τρόπους επιβίωσης καλέ μου,με τη φαντασία μας πετάγαμε αλλού,επειδή δεν μας έπαιρνε κανένας άλλος μακριά για να μας προστατέψει.Με θυμάμαι να φαντάζομαι πως δεν ήμουν εγώ,ήταν τόσος ο πόνος,ο θυμός,που για να αντέξω με κουβάλαγα αλλού.Αλλά ποτέ δεν αρκούσε.Ο πόνος την άλλη μέρα επανερχόταν.Και ξανά.Και ξανά.Και ξανά.
Αυτό που έζησες,την σεξουαλική κακοποίηση,τη βαναυσότερη μορφή του πόνου και της προδοσίας,αυτό μάτια μου ισοπεδώνει.Αλλοτριώνει.Σε αλλάζει από μέσα,μπαίνει στο αίμα σου.Το δηλητήριο του θυμού και του φόβου σε μπολιάζει,το κουβαλάς.Τότε δεν μπορούσες να βγάλεις το θυμό σου.Τώρα πρέπει να τον βγάλεις.Και να επανέρθεις στο σώμα σου,που για καιρό το τιμωρούσες για κάτι που δεν έφταιξες.Μπορεί οι άλλοι να βλέπουνε μόνο την επιφάνεια,να σε βλέπουν λειτουργικό και εντάξει,αλλά εσύ πονάς ακόμη.Στα παιδικά μας χρόνια πιστεύαμε πως για να μας τιμωρούν τόσο,ήμασταν κακά παιδιά.Αυτή την πεποίθηση την εκλογικεύσαμε μεγαλώνοντας,αλλά υποσυνείδητα,μας καθοδηγεί στην αυτοτιμωρία μας.Η δική σου αποστασιοποίηση είναι μία αυτοτιμωρία.Όταν φεύγεις σε τιμωρείς και τιμωρείς και όσους σε πόνεσαν.Δεν είμαι εδώ,δεν με έχετε ολόκληρο,φεύγω.Δραπετεύω.Τ  σκάω από εσάς.Δεν σας εμπιστεύομαι.
Γιατί επειδή κάποιοι δεν ήξεραν αλλιώς,εσύ να χάνεις αυτό που σου αξίζει να ζεις ολόκληρο,γιατί να σου στερούν έστω και το ένα απειροελάχιστο κομματάκι του τώρα σου;

----------


## weird

\"Ζω σε ένα μίγμα παρελθόντος και μέλλοντος, χωρίς καθόλου παρόν.
Είναι σαν να ζω σε μια φανταστική ζωή.\"

Είναι αυτός ο ευφυής τρόπος που βρήκες για να δραπετεύεις απο το επώδυνο παρόν σου κάποτε.
Αποστασιοποίηση απο το τώρα, φυγή μέσα σε σενάρια μελλοντικά.

Τότε, έχανες τον εαυτό σου, για να αντέξεις να επιβιώσεις.
Τώρα, χρειάζεται να βρεις τον εαυτό σου, για να αντέχεις να ζεις στο παρόν.

Το παρόν σου τώρα έχει αλλάξει, αλλά μέσα σου, ο χρόνος των συναισθημάτων, κυλά διαφορετικά απο τον χρόνο του ρολογιού.
Ο δικός σου εσωτερικός χρόνος γυρίζει προς τα πίσω.
Έχει μέινει σε ένα σημείο πονετικό.

Ξεδίπλωσε τον πόνο, τον θυμό, ζήσε το τραύμα, τώρα αντέχεις να μείνεις μέσα σου και να το \"δεις\".
Δεν είσαι πια εκείνο το αδύναμο πλασματάκι, ασχέτως με το τι νιώθεις.

Κάνε το ρολόι της καρδιάς σου να ξαναγυρίσει, βρες τα χαμένα σου κομμάτια, εκείνα που τότε, τα εξόρισες απο την \"χώρα\" σου για να τα σώσεις....

Εϊναι δύσκολο το (ψυχοθεραπευτικό) ταξίδι καλέ μου, αλλά μπορείς....
και μετά ίσως η μοναξιά, αυτή η γνώριμη, η οικεία, να απαλύνει και να ξεκολλήσει κάπως απο το κορμί σου η μυρουδιά της.

 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

weird,εξαιρετικά όσα γράφεις πάντα. :Smile: Το πονετικό σημείο...

----------


## Alobar

Τη στιγμή αυτή που γράφω είμαι στο πατρικό μου. Έρχομαι αναγκαστικά ως \'αποτυχημένη\' για να φάω ένα πιάτο φαγητό. Με τη μητέρα μου δεν ανταλλάσσω ούτε κουβέντα, την τελευταία φορά \'ποιός είδε το Θεό και δε τον φοβήθηκε\'... φτάνοντας στην είσοδο της οικοδομής είδα το μαύρο καπάκι απ\' έξω και χαρτί με το όνομα του γείτονα... σοκαρίστηκα. Τον είδα χτες την ώρα που έμπαινε στο αυτοκίνητό του. Είναι η ώρα που βγάζω το σκύλο και συναντιόμασταν πάντα. Με αγαπούσε ο κος Β., με είχε \'συνοδοιπόρο\' στη φροντίδα των γατιών της γειτονιάς κι από τότε που έφυγα όλο μου το θύμιζε. Έπαθε ανακοπή με το που γύρισε σπίτι του τα ξημερώματα. Μου έφυγε ένα δάκρυ, έχω δυσκολία στο να κλάψω τον τελευταίο καιρό. Περνώντας μπροστά απ\' την ανοιχτή πόρτα είδα τη μητέρα μου να κρατάει το χέρι της γυναίκας του. Ήταν μαλωμένες. Ο Θάνατος ενώνει τους ανθρώπους όμως και η ζωή με τη βοήθειά του τους δίνει ευκαιρίες. Σκέφτηκα \'δε πειράζει, αρκεί που αγκαλιάζει τη γυναίκα\' και προσπέρασα. Δε μπόρεσα να μπω μέσα κι όσο ακούω τις φωνές τους γυρνάω στα δικά μου. Θυμάμαι το δικό μου θωρακισμένο περίβλημα, παγωμένο, ο Θάνατος δεν έχει μυρωδιά. Δεν επιδέχεται αγγίγματος, είναι ατάραχος σα βράχος, είναι βασιλιάς περισπούδαστος...
... κυρ Β.;... λες χάρη σε σένα να ακουμπήσω το χέρι της μάνας μου τελικά; Λέω να κατέβω να σε δω και να σου πω να μην ανησυχείς για τα ζωάκια σου. Και σ\' ευχαριστώ γι\' αυτό το δάκρυ, ήρθε στην κατάλληλη στιγμή...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Δεν λατρεύω τον θάνατο ούτε τον επιδιώκω.
> Μπορεί να ψάχνω να τον κοροϊδέψω κάποιες στιγμές άλλα βαθιά μέσα μου ξέρω ότι αυτός θα είναι ο τελικός νικητής.
> Όταν αναφέρθηκα στο γεγονός ότι αξίζει κανείς να ζει αλλά και να πεθαίνει, αναφερόμουνα στο ότι δεν θα πρέπει κανείς να φοβάται τον θάνατο σε καμία του έκφανση. 
> Φυσικά και δεν θα πρέπει κανείς να τον επιδιώκει. Αλλά ούτε και να τον φοβάται.


Δεν ξερω κ δεν πιστεύω πώς ειναι \"κακο\" να φοβαται κανεις τον θανατο. Νομιζω πώς ειναι ειλικρινες κ θελει θαρρος κ γενναιοτητα να ανακαλυψει κ να ομολογησει κανεις στον εαυτο του, τους φοβους του. Οποιοι κ αν ειναι αυτοι, οπως κ αν ζουν μεσα του κ εκφραζονται με αρκετους τροπους στη ζωη του, στη συμπεριφορα του, στις επιλογες του.

Συμφωνω μαζι σου, πώς υπάρχουν λογοι που αξιζει να ζει κανεις, οπως υπαρχουν λογοι που αξιζει να πεθαινει καποιος. Πιστευω πώς οι ανθρωποι, ο καθενας μας εχει το δικαιωμα να τα παρατησει, να παραιτηθει, να κουραστει. Οπως εχει το δικαιωμα να πει \"ναι\", εχει κ το δικαιωμα του \"οχι\". Βρισκω δικτατορικο, βρισκω απανθρωπο το να επιβαλει καποιος τις επιθυμιες του, τις αναγκες του κ την δικη του φιλοσοφια ζωης στον αλλο. Κλεινωντας τα αυτια, στην εκφραση, στις αναγκες του συνανθρωπου του.

Ετσι λοιπον, δεν πιστευω οτι \"πρεπει\" ή \"δεν πρεπει\", να φοβομαστε κατι. Αν κατι ισως \"πρεπει\" για την δικη μας καλη επαφη μ αυτο που ειμαστε, ειναι να προσπαθησουμε να δουμε τί ειναι αυτο που αισθανομαστε. Κ ισως ετσι ξετυλιξουμε το κουβαρι που συνδεει μυαλο κ καρδια...κ ετσι μπορει να σταματησουμε τις συγκρουσεις μεσα μας.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Knoulp,όλα τα κακοποιημένα παιδιά έχουν βιώσει αυτή την κοσμική μοναξιά.Η πραγματικότητά τους στα παιδικά χρόνια ήταν τόσο επώδυνη,που καθώς τα χρόνια περνούσαν βρήκαν τρόπους να \"φεύγουν\"από τον πόνο.Όταν ο πόνος για πολλά χρόνια ταυτίζεται με τις μέρες σου,τον θεωρείς αναπόσπαστό σου κομμάτι.Με ποιον τρόπο \"έφευγες\"εσύ;Προφανώς με την αποπροσωποποίηση,έβγαινες από το πετσί σου που πονούσε και έκανες μία αποστασιοποίηση,ένα δικό σου προσωπικό ταξίδι αλλού,σ\'ένα τοπίο λιγότερο απειλητικό,σ\'ένα μέρος που μπορούσες να αναπνεύσεις.Γιατί φοβόμασταν τόσο πολύ...Εφευρίσκαμε τρόπους επιβίωσης καλέ μου,με τη φαντασία μας πετάγαμε αλλού,επειδή δεν μας έπαιρνε κανένας άλλος μακριά για να μας προστατέψει.Με θυμάμαι να φαντάζομαι πως δεν ήμουν εγώ,ήταν τόσος ο πόνος,ο θυμός,που για να αντέξω με κουβάλαγα αλλού.Αλλά ποτέ δεν αρκούσε.Ο πόνος την άλλη μέρα επανερχόταν.Και ξανά.Και ξανά.Και ξανά.
> Αυτό που έζησες,την σεξουαλική κακοποίηση,τη βαναυσότερη μορφή του πόνου και της προδοσίας,αυτό μάτια μου ισοπεδώνει.Αλλοτριώνει.Σε αλλάζει από μέσα,μπαίνει στο αίμα σου.Το δηλητήριο του θυμού και του φόβου σε μπολιάζει,το κουβαλάς.Τότε δεν μπορούσες να βγάλεις το θυμό σου.Τώρα πρέπει να τον βγάλεις.Και να επανέρθεις στο σώμα σου,που για καιρό το τιμωρούσες για κάτι που δεν έφταιξες.Μπορεί οι άλλοι να βλέπουνε μόνο την επιφάνεια,να σε βλέπουν λειτουργικό και εντάξει,αλλά εσύ πονάς ακόμη.Στα παιδικά μας χρόνια πιστεύαμε πως για να μας τιμωρούν τόσο,ήμασταν κακά παιδιά.Αυτή την πεποίθηση την εκλογικεύσαμε μεγαλώνοντας,αλλά υποσυνείδητα,μας καθοδηγεί στην αυτοτιμωρία μας.Η δική σου αποστασιοποίηση είναι μία αυτοτιμωρία.Όταν φεύγεις σε τιμωρείς και τιμωρείς και όσους σε πόνεσαν.Δεν είμαι εδώ,δεν με έχετε ολόκληρο,φεύγω.Δραπετεύω.Τ  σκάω από εσάς.Δεν σας εμπιστεύομαι.
> Γιατί επειδή κάποιοι δεν ήξεραν αλλιώς,εσύ να χάνεις αυτό που σου αξίζει να ζεις ολόκληρο,γιατί να σου στερούν έστω και το ένα απειροελάχιστο κομματάκι του τώρα σου;


Το περίεργο σε όλη την υπόθεση είναι ότι στο μυαλό μου έχουν σβηστεί εντελώς οι εικόνες που παιδικού μου τραύματος.
Μετά από περίπου ένα χρόνο ψυχοθεραπεία έφτασα στο σημείο να ανασύρω κάποιες λίγες εικόνες και πιο πολύ την συμπεριφορά των δικών μου ανθρώπων σε σχέση με αυτό το γεγονός.
Όμως το ζητούμενο μου δεν είναι εκείνη η πληγή.
Το ζητούμενό μου είναι η μαυρίλα στην ψυχή μου.
Αυτή η κοσμική μοναξιά που με τυλίγει σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και με κάνει να μπαίνω στον κόσμο των ψευδαισθήσεων μου. Στον δικό μου κόσμο.
Δεν ξέρω εάν μπορώ να ζήσω το παρόν. Δεν ξέρω εάν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Θα ήθελες να μιλήσουμε για την οικογένειά σου;Nιώθεις πως μπορείς να μιλήσεις για τα παιδικά σου χρόνια εδώ,που έχεις την ανωνυμία και μπορείς να το ξεδιπλώσεις;Ποιο άτομο ήταν αυτό που σε κακοποίησε;Κρατήθηκε μυστικό όλο αυτό,όπως γίνεται συνήθως;Ένα κομμάτι που δε συζητιόταν,δεν το ακουμπάγατε;
To ότι το είχες απωθήσει δε σημαίνει πως το συναισθηματικό υλικό είχε εκδηλωθεί,προφανώς αυτή σου η αίσθηση της μοναξιάς προέρχεται από εκεί.Είναι τεράστια η ψυχολογική απομόνωση και επισκιάζει τα άλλα που έχουν έρθει στη ζωή σου.Υπάρχει ένας όρος που λέγεται μόνωση,έχεις αισθανθεί ποτέ πως όλα όσα νιώθεις είναι σαν τυλιγμένα σε βαμβάκι,σε μία ομίχλη;Kάπως έτσι θα το περιέγραφες;Ή σα να σε βλέπεις και εξετάζεις από μακριά;
Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι που το άτομο ασυνείδητα χρησιμοποιεί για να διαφύγει,καταπιέζοντας όσα αναδύονται,καθώς φέρουν επώδυνο υλικό.Αυτό το κακοφορμισμένο όμως κάτι επιμένει.Σου δίνει το μήνυμα μέσω της αποξένωσης από τον κόσμο πως εκεί υπάρχει,σου στέλνει το μήνυμα πως θέλει να το διαχειριστείς.Ίσως και να μην έχει έρθει η ώρα να βγει,ο ψυχολόγος σου σε τι στάδιο λέει πως είσαι;Σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεστε;

Aν θες μιλάς για όλ\'αυτά,αν όχι,πες μας ό,τι εσύ θεωρείς σημαντικό,μην πιέζεσαι και μη νιώθεις υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις οτιδήποτε,μόνο αν αισθάνεσαι την ανάγκη του. :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Θα ήθελες να μιλήσουμε για την οικογένειά σου;Nιώθεις πως μπορείς να μιλήσεις για τα παιδικά σου χρόνια εδώ,που έχεις την ανωνυμία και μπορείς να το ξεδιπλώσεις;Ποιο άτομο ήταν αυτό που σε κακοποίησε;Κρατήθηκε μυστικό όλο αυτό,όπως γίνεται συνήθως;Ένα κομμάτι που δε συζητιόταν,δεν το ακουμπάγατε;
> To ότι το είχες απωθήσει δε σημαίνει πως το συναισθηματικό υλικό είχε εκδηλωθεί,προφανώς αυτή σου η αίσθηση της μοναξιάς προέρχεται από εκεί.Είναι τεράστια η ψυχολογική απομόνωση και επισκιάζει τα άλλα που έχουν έρθει στη ζωή σου.Υπάρχει ένας όρος που λέγεται μόνωση,έχεις αισθανθεί ποτέ πως όλα όσα νιώθεις είναι σαν τυλιγμένα σε βαμβάκι,σε μία ομίχλη;Kάπως έτσι θα το περιέγραφες;Ή σα να σε βλέπεις και εξετάζεις από μακριά;
> Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι που το άτομο ασυνείδητα χρησιμοποιεί για να διαφύγει,καταπιέζοντας όσα αναδύονται,καθώς φέρουν επώδυνο υλικό.Αυτό το κακοφορμισμένο όμως κάτι επιμένει.Σου δίνει το μήνυμα μέσω της αποξένωσης από τον κόσμο πως εκεί υπάρχει,σου στέλνει το μήνυμα πως θέλει να το διαχειριστείς.Ίσως και να μην έχει έρθει η ώρα να βγει,ο ψυχολόγος σου σε τι στάδιο λέει πως είσαι;Σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεστε;
> 
> Aν θες μιλάς για όλ\'αυτά,αν όχι,πες μας ό,τι εσύ θεωρείς σημαντικό,μην πιέζεσαι και μη νιώθεις υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις οτιδήποτε,μόνο αν αισθάνεσαι την ανάγκη του.





Λοιπόν άκου.
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να συζητήσω για το θέμα της σεξουαλικής μου κακοποίησης είτε ανώνυμα είτε επώνυμα.
Νομίζω ότι είμαστε off topic αλλά θα πω δύο κουβέντες μόνο και όποιος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να μου ζητήσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Πρέπει να ήμουνα περίπου 4 ετών στην μικρή πόλη που ζούσαμε τότε.
Ένας γείτονας είχε ένα μικρό παιδάκι με το οποίο ήμασταν φίλοι και παίζαμε μαζί.
Μια ημέρα ζήτησε από την μητέρα μου να μας πάει μια εκδρομή σε ένα ποτάμι που υπήρχε κοντά στην πόλη μας. Πρέπει να ήταν έμπορος ρούχων γιατί είχε ένα μικρό φορτηγάκι βαν στο οποίο μέσα αμυδρά θυμάμαι συσκευασίες ρούχων. 
Θυμάμαι καλά το περιβάλλον και θυμάμαι πως ξεκινήσαμε παίζοντας μπάλα.
Κάπου εκεί σταματάνε οι αναμνήσεις και το μόνο που θυμάμαι μετά είναι ο πόνος που ένιωθα και λίγο αίμα στο εσώρουχο μου.
Από την όλη σκηνή δεν θυμάμαι απολύτως τίποτα άλλο.
Κανένα συναίσθημα και καμία άλλη εικόνα. 
Και αυτές οι εικόνες που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια και ψυχανάλυση.
Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι από εκεί και μετά δεν ξαναείδα τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο και επίσης θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου να έχει ξεκινήσει τις αγωγές με χάπια και να έχει για πρώτη φορά κλειστεί σε ψυχιατρική κλινική.
Από εκεί και μετά η οικογένεια πήρε την κατηφόρα μέχρι που διαλύθηκε.
Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν ζει κανένας από τους γονείς μου για να ανασύρει εικόνες και παραστάσεις.
Λογικά αυτή ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που συναντήθηκα με τον θάνατο.

Αυτά τα ολίγα και ζητώ συγνώμη εάν καταχράστηκα τον χώρο και το θέμα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα knoulp.Μη σε νοιάζει αν κάνουμε κατάχρηση του χώρου ή του θέματος,εγώ θα έλεγα πως μάλλον του κάνουμε την πλέον ουσιώδη χρήση.Επικοινωνούμε.Δεν πιστεύω πως το μέλος που ξεκίνησε το thread θα έχει αντίρρηση πως είναι σημαντικό να μιλάμε γι αυτά που μας έχουν σημαδέψει.

Οπότε,η συνέπεια αυτής της κακοποίησης είναι στο μυαλό σου συνδεδεμένη με την ψυχική νόσο της μητέρας σου,την επιδείνωση της κατάστασής της και τον μετέπειτα εγκλεισμό της σε κλινική.Πρώτη πεποίθηση.Αυτό που μου συνέβη,έκανε τη μητέρα μου να αρρωστήσει.Κάτι τέτοιο;Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο;Kαθώς κι εγώ μεγάλωσα με μία μητέρα με ψυχική νόσο και τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω από μέσα το ζήτημα και πόσο επηρεάζει όλα τα μέλη του οικογενειακού συστήματος,η μητέρα σου υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έπασχε ήδη από κάτι που δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί,ή είχε αλλά εσύ δεν είχες γνώση του ως τότε.Οι πρώτες εκδηλώσεις της ψυχικής νόσου της μητέρας μου ήρθαν όταν εγώ ήμουν γύρω στα πέντε.Δεν έφταιγες εσύ,άλλη μητέρα ενδέχεται να είχε αντιδράσει εντελώς διαφορετικά,δίχως να καταρρεύσει.Ναι,είναι ένα ισχυρό σοκ και πλήγμα,αλλά δεν αποτελεί λόγο κατάρρευσης για ένα ισορροπημένο άτομο.
Η στάση του πατέρα σου ποια ήταν;Ήταν παρών,στήριζε,μιλάγατε,παί ατε,ή κλείστηκε στον εαυτό του και δούλευε συνεχώς;Υπάρχουν ανάλογα με το φύλο και ξέχωρες αντιδράσεις σε γεγονότα τραυματικά.
Αδέρφια έχεις knoulp;

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Καλημέρα knoulp.Μη σε νοιάζει αν κάνουμε κατάχρηση του χώρου ή του θέματος,εγώ θα έλεγα πως μάλλον του κάνουμε την πλέον ουσιώδη χρήση.Επικοινωνούμε.Δεν πιστεύω πως το μέλος που ξεκίνησε το thread θα έχει αντίρρηση πως είναι σημαντικό να μιλάμε γι αυτά που μας έχουν σημαδέψει.
> 
> Οπότε,η συνέπεια αυτής της κακοποίησης είναι στο μυαλό σου συνδεδεμένη με την ψυχική νόσο της μητέρας σου,την επιδείνωση της κατάστασής της και τον μετέπειτα εγκλεισμό της σε κλινική.Πρώτη πεποίθηση.Αυτό που μου συνέβη,έκανε τη μητέρα μου να αρρωστήσει.Κάτι τέτοιο;Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο;Kαθώς κι εγώ μεγάλωσα με μία μητέρα με ψυχική νόσο και τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω από μέσα το ζήτημα και πόσο επηρεάζει όλα τα μέλη του οικογενειακού συστήματος,η μητέρα σου υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έπασχε ήδη από κάτι που δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί,ή είχε αλλά εσύ δεν είχες γνώση του ως τότε.Οι πρώτες εκδηλώσεις της ψυχικής νόσου της μητέρας μου ήρθαν όταν εγώ ήμουν γύρω στα πέντε.Δεν έφταιγες εσύ,άλλη μητέρα ενδέχεται να είχε αντιδράσει εντελώς διαφορετικά,δίχως να καταρρεύσει.Ναι,είναι ένα ισχυρό σοκ και πλήγμα,αλλά δεν αποτελεί λόγο κατάρρευσης για ένα ισορροπημένο άτομο.
> Η στάση του πατέρα σου ποια ήταν;Ήταν παρών,στήριζε,μιλάγατε,παί ατε,ή κλείστηκε στον εαυτό του και δούλευε συνεχώς;Υπάρχουν ανάλογα με το φύλο και ξέχωρες αντιδράσεις σε γεγονότα τραυματικά.
> Αδέρφια έχεις knoulp;




Δεν έχω απόλυτα συνδυάσει το θέμα της δικής μου κακοποίησης με την ψυχική υγεία της μητέρας μου. εκείνη την εποχή έτυχε να πεθάνει και ο παππούς μου, ο πατέρας της μητέρας μου, οπότε όλες αυτές οι συνεσταμένες δημιούργησαν αυτήν την συνιστώσα.
Ο πατέρας μου στον κόσμο του και με πολλά ξεσπάσματα βίας και νεύρων επάνω μου. 
Αδέρφια δεν υπήρχανε ούτε και υπάρχουν.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ήσουν δηλαδή ένα μοναχικό παιδί με κακοποιητικό πατέρα,μία μητέρα με ψυχική νόσο και τα παιδικά σου χρόνια ορίστηκαν από βία και απώλειες.Σε τι ηλικία πέθαναν οι γονείς σου,πόσων χρόνων ήσουν εσύ;(συγγνώμη για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις) :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ήσουν δηλαδή ένα μοναχικό παιδί με κακοποιητικό πατέρα,μία μητέρα με ψυχική νόσο και τα παιδικά σου χρόνια ορίστηκαν από βία και απώλειες.Σε τι ηλικία πέθαναν οι γονείς σου,πόσων χρόνων ήσουν εσύ;(συγγνώμη για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις)


Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε το 2005 και η μητέρα μου πέθανε το 1994.
38 και 27 αντίστοιχα για εμένα.
Όσον αφορά τα παιδικά χρόνια μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν πολύ μοναχικά.
Όχι ότι τώρα είναι και πολύ καλύτερα βέβαια αλλά τότε ήταν πολύ πιο άσχημα.
Η μόνη μου συντροφιά ήταν η ζωγραφική και η συγγραφή.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όπως και στα δικά μου παιδικά χρόνια και σε σένα έλειψαν οι ευκαιρίες για επικοινωνία.Η ύπαρξη μη σωστών,υγιών γονεικών προτύπων μας οδήγησε στο να κρύβουμε συναισθήματα,να είμαστε ήσυχα,αποτραβηγμένα στον κόσμο τους παιδιά.Μάθαμε να μην ζητάμε,καθώς ήμασταν σίγουροι πως δεν θα παίρναμε τίποτε από τα σημαντικά για εμάς.Η σωστή συναισθηματική ανατροφή δίνει σωστή αίσθηση του εαυτού,ισχυρή και δομημένη προσωπικότητα,παρέχει ασφάλεια.Δεν ήμασταν παρά παιδιά μασκαρεμένα ως ενήλικες.Η προσοχή και η στοργή είχε αντικατασταθεί από βία και μοναξιά.Τα παιδιά είναι σφουγγάρια Knoulp,ακόμη και αυτά που δε λέγονται τα επηρεάζουν,ρουφάνε τον κόσμο και η οικογένεια είναι το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι ενός κόσμου με τον οποίο έρχονται σε επαφή τότε που δομούνται τα χαρακτηριστικά της προσωπικότητάς τους.Όταν παίρνουν ως μήνυμα πως οι μελανιές είναι ο τρόπος του μεγάλου να επικοινωνεί μαζί τους(εξωτερικές ή εσωτερικές)μαθαίνουν πως έτσι επικοινωνούμε,με βία.Αυτή τη βία ή τη γυρνάνε στον εαυτό τους ή στο περιβάλλον τους.Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι γονείς που είναι θεοί για ένα παιδί,πέφτουν από το βάθρο τους.
Είχες ποτέ την ευκαιρία πριν πεθάνουν οι γονείς να τους εκφράσεις το θυμό σου,τη λύπη ή τον φόβο σου,ανοίξατε ποτέ μία συζήτηση πάνω στις ευθύνες τους για τα βιώματά σου;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Το περίεργο σε όλη την υπόθεση είναι ότι στο μυαλό μου έχουν σβηστεί εντελώς οι εικόνες που παιδικού μου τραύματος.
> 
> Αυτό καλέ μου είναι το άκρως φυσιολογικό. Το απώθησες για να αντέξεις, και μαζί με αυτά απώθησες και κάτι δικό σου... κάτι που ίσως ακόμα και σήμερα μένει στην σκιά και το ψάχνεις και θέλεις να σε ζεστάνει για να μην νιώθεις τόσο μόνος..
> 
> Μετά από περίπου ένα χρόνο ψυχοθεραπεία έφτασα στο σημείο να ανασύρω κάποιες λίγες εικόνες και πιο πολύ την συμπεριφορά των δικών μου ανθρώπων σε σχέση με αυτό το γεγονός.
> Όμως το ζητούμενο μου δεν είναι εκείνη η πληγή.
> 
> ...


Μπορείς. Η δύναμη που έχεις μέσα σου και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο προσαρμόστηκες για να επιβιώσεις, μαρτυρούν οτι μπορείς  :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όπως και στα δικά μου παιδικά χρόνια και σε σένα έλειψαν οι ευκαιρίες για επικοινωνία.Η ύπαρξη μη σωστών,υγιών γονεικών προτύπων μας οδήγησε στο να κρύβουμε συναισθήματα,να είμαστε ήσυχα,αποτραβηγμένα στον κόσμο τους παιδιά.Μάθαμε να μην ζητάμε,καθώς ήμασταν σίγουροι πως δεν θα παίρναμε τίποτε από τα σημαντικά για εμάς.Η σωστή συναισθηματική ανατροφή δίνει σωστή αίσθηση του εαυτού,ισχυρή και δομημένη προσωπικότητα,παρέχει ασφάλεια.Δεν ήμασταν παρά παιδιά μασκαρεμένα ως ενήλικες.Η προσοχή και η στοργή είχε αντικατασταθεί από βία και μοναξιά.Τα παιδιά είναι σφουγγάρια Knoulp,ακόμη και αυτά που δε λέγονται τα επηρεάζουν,ρουφάνε τον κόσμο και η οικογένεια είναι το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι ενός κόσμου με τον οποίο έρχονται σε επαφή τότε που δομούνται τα χαρακτηριστικά της προσωπικότητάς τους.Όταν παίρνουν ως μήνυμα πως οι μελανιές είναι ο τρόπος του μεγάλου να επικοινωνεί μαζί τους(εξωτερικές ή εσωτερικές)μαθαίνουν πως έτσι επικοινωνούμε,με βία.Αυτή τη βία ή τη γυρνάνε στον εαυτό τους ή στο περιβάλλον τους.Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι γονείς που είναι θεοί για ένα παιδί,πέφτουν από το βάθρο τους.
> Είχες ποτέ την ευκαιρία πριν πεθάνουν οι γονείς να τους εκφράσεις το θυμό σου,τη λύπη ή τον φόβο σου,ανοίξατε ποτέ μία συζήτηση πάνω στις ευθύνες τους για τα βιώματά σου;



Ποτέ μου δεν κατάφερα να εκφράσω αυτά που ήθελα και ένιωθα στους γονείς μου.
Ποτέ πραγματικά δεν τους μίλησα για οτιδήποτε από αυτά που με απασχολούσαν.
Φύγανε και οι δύο ξαφνικά και χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση.
Το μόνο που μου έμεινε ήταν ο εσωτερικός διάλογος – μονόλογος που έμεινε να με συντροφεύει για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.
Όσον αφορά τα πρότυπα που αναφέρεις μπορώ να πω πως αυτά τα πήρα μέσα από τις σκέψεις μου και από τα ερεθίσματα μου.
Ποτέ μου δεν είχα κάποιον να αποτελεί πρότυπο για εμένα.
Φυσικά και δεν έχω μέχρι τώρα αγαπήσει κανέναν (εκτός από τα παιδιά μου) μια και όπως πολύ καλά καταλαβαίνεις δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε αυτό.
Στις μέχρι τώρα σχέσεις μου ήμουνα πολύ αδιάφορος και πολύ απόμακρος.
Έδωσα πολύ λίγα και ευτύχισα να αγαπηθώ πολύ.
Την ζεστασιά και τον πόθο της αγάπης προς έναν άλλο άνθρωπο δεν έχω ακόμη καταφέρει να την νιώσω.
Και αυτό μου λείπει πολύ.
Έχω κουραστεί να προσπαθώ και από πολύ μικρό παιδί έχω νιώσει πολύ έντονα την ματαιότητα του συνόλου των ενεργειών ενός φυσιολογικού ανθρώπου.
Φυσικά και ακολουθώ τον κανόνα γιατί φοβάμαι να βγω στο περιθώριο.
Άλλωστε όπως λεει και ένα παλαιό τραγούδι του Μπουλά «το περιθώριο θέλει ζόρι και κουπί και δεν μπορείς να κάνει πάντα το παπί».
Ένας άλλος λόγος για τον οποίο ακολουθώ τον κανόνα είναι φυσικά και η επιβίωση.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κάπου εκεί σταματάνε οι αναμνήσεις και το μόνο που θυμάμαι μετά είναι ο πόνος που ένιωθα και λίγο αίμα στο εσώρουχο μου.
> Από την όλη σκηνή δεν θυμάμαι απολύτως τίποτα άλλο.
> Κανένα συναίσθημα και καμία άλλη εικόνα. 
> ........................................
> ...


Κανένα άλλο συναίσθημα, καμία άλλη εικόνα....
Αχ, όλα όμως τα συναισθήματα και οι εικόνες, είναι μέσα σου, άλλο αν εσύ δεν μπορείς να τα νιώσεις ή να τις δεις.
Αυτό που θα βοηθήσει θεραπευτικά, είναι πιστεύω το να έρθεις σε επαφή με κάποια θαμμένα συναιθήματα, θαμμένες εικόνες και να συνδεθείς με τον εαυτό σου εκείνο που αναγκάστηκες να θάψεις... γιατί όντως, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που συναντήθηκες με τον θάνατο.


Αυτά τα τόσο ευαίσθητα θέματα όμως κνλουπ είναι καλό να τα δουλέψεις με τον ειδικό.
Σιγά σιγά, μην βιάζεσαι, ακόμα κι αν τώρα σου φαίνεται παράδοξο το να νιώσεις κάποια παραπάνω συναισθήματα...

Όσο πιο έντονο το συναίσθημα που πρέπει να φυλακίσουμε για να επιβιώσουμε, τόσο πιο γεροί και δυνατοί οι τείχοι που χτίζουμε γύρω του, τόσο πιο δύσκολη η πρόσβαση στο μέσα μας, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η θλίψη και η μοναξία....


Όμως φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος που έχει μέσα του δύναμη πολλή κι εύχομαι ο αγώνας σου να σε οδηγήσει σε νέα μονοπάτια, μέσα σου και έξω σου και φυσικά, στα \"ανθρώπινα μαζί\".

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> .Μάθαμε να μην ζητάμε,καθώς ήμασταν σίγουροι πως δεν θα παίρναμε τίποτε από τα σημαντικά για εμάς.Η σωστή συναισθηματική ανατροφή δίνει σωστή αίσθηση του εαυτού,ισχυρή και δομημένη προσωπικότητα,παρέχει ασφάλεια.Δεν ήμασταν παρά παιδιά μασκαρεμένα ως ενήλικες.Η προσοχή και η στοργή είχε αντικατασταθεί από βία και μοναξιά. .Αυτή τη βία ή τη γυρνάνε στον εαυτό τους ή στο περιβάλλον τους.


Έτσι είναι, όπως τα λες άνεμε-βροχή.
Μάθαμε το μασκάρεμα και την βία.
Την βία και την μοναξιά.
Το να μην ζητάμε, αλλά να δίνουμε, να φροντίζουμε τις ανάγκες των γονιών μας, να γίνουμε εμείς οι γονείς...
Είναι ωραίο να συνειδητοποιούμε τι μας έμαθαν, αλλά ακόμα πιο ωραίο, όσο κι αν είναι επώδυνο, είναι το να το ζούμε...
Η δύναμη που πηγάζει απο το να επαναβιώνεις τον ευατό σου και να ξυπνάς απο την λήθη των τραυμάτων σου, ανασύροντας μνήμες, είναι άκρως θεραπευτική κι ανοίγει νέα μονοπάτια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτό που έχασες με το θάνατο των γονιών σου Knoulp ήταν σημαντικό,ήταν το τελικό στάδιο προς έναν απελευθερωμένο εαυτό,η αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους,η έκφραση του παράπονου για όση κακοποίηση εισέπραξες.Παρολαυτά οι γονείς που κακοποιούν έχουν την ευκαιρία να συνεχίσουν την κακοποίηση και μέσα από τον τάφο.Μη σου φαίνεται παράδοξο.Εάν η συναισθηματική αποδέσμευση δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί,ο έλεγχός τους πάνω μας συνεχίζει να υφίσταται παρόλη τη φυσική τους απομάκρυνση.
Να δουλέψεις πάνω σε αυτό με τον ψυχολόγο σου,πώς να βρεις τρόπους να βγάλεις το παράπονο,το θυμό σου και να επουλώσεις τις πληγές.Πολλά κακοποιημένα παιδιά,όταν οι γονείς έχουν πεθάνει και η φυσική αντιπαράθεση είναι αδύνατη,ακολουθούν μία διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης με τον νεκρό γονιό.Δηλαδή του μιλάνε εικονικά,στο μνήμα.Μπορεί να φαντάζει παράδοξο ή ακόμη κάποιοι-που δε γνωρίζουν πόση σημασία έχει-να το κρίνουν ως γελοίο,αλλά για τον ενήλικα-παιδί έχει μείζονα σημασία αυτή η τελική εξομολόγηση.
Για να φτάσεις στο κομβικό σημείο,για να ενηλικιωθείς συναισθηματικά,ακολουθείτ ι μία διαδικασία πένθους-αποδοχής-αντιπαράθεσης,που για σένα έχει μείνει ανολοκλήρωτη.
Μπορείς να φτάσεις εκεί με δουλειά και τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου σου και το δικαιούσαι.Είσαι ένα άτομο με βάθος και ποιότητες τόσο καλές,σκέψου πόσο αξίζουν τα παιδιά σου έναν πατέρα απελευθερωμένο από τα δεσμά του.
Σπάζοντας τον κύκλο της βίας,σταματάμε τη μεταφορά των γονεικών κατάλοιπων στα παιδιά μας,κάνουμε μία πράξη που σηματοδοτεί όχι μόνο τη δική μας προσωπικότητα,αλλά και των παιδιών μας.Δίνουμε στο μέλλον τους την ευκαιρία να είναι απεξαρτημένο από λανθασμένα μοντέλα,σκέψου και αυτό.Πως εσύ θα έχεις γίνει ο πιο σημαντικός κρίκος μίας αλυσίδας που μεταφερόταν από γενιά σε γενιά(γιατί και ο πατέρας και η μητέρα σου από τα δικά τους βιώματα κινούνταν,από όσα άλλοι τους κληροδότησαν).

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Αυτό που έχασες με το θάνατο των γονιών σου Knoulp ήταν σημαντικό,ήταν το τελικό στάδιο προς έναν απελευθερωμένο εαυτό,η αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους,η έκφραση του παράπονου για όση κακοποίηση εισέπραξες.Παρολαυτά οι γονείς που κακοποιούν έχουν την ευκαιρία να συνεχίσουν την κακοποίηση και μέσα από τον τάφο.Μη σου φαίνεται παράδοξο.Εάν η συναισθηματική αποδέσμευση δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί,ο έλεγχός τους πάνω μας συνεχίζει να υφίσταται παρόλη τη φυσική τους απομάκρυνση.
> Να δουλέψεις πάνω σε αυτό με τον ψυχολόγο σου,πώς να βρεις τρόπους να βγάλεις το παράπονο,το θυμό σου και να επουλώσεις τις πληγές.Πολλά κακοποιημένα παιδιά,όταν οι γονείς έχουν πεθάνει και η φυσική αντιπαράθεση είναι αδύνατη,ακολουθούν μία διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης με τον νεκρό γονιό.Δηλαδή του μιλάνε εικονικά,στο μνήμα.Μπορεί να φαντάζει παράδοξο ή ακόμη κάποιοι-που δε γνωρίζουν πόση σημασία έχει-να το κρίνουν ως γελοίο,αλλά για τον ενήλικα-παιδί έχει μείζονα σημασία αυτή η τελική εξομολόγηση.
> Για να φτάσεις στο κομβικό σημείο,για να ενηλικιωθείς συναισθηματικά,ακολουθείτ ι μία διαδικασία πένθους-αποδοχής-αντιπαράθεσης,που για σένα έχει μείνει ανολοκλήρωτη.
> Μπορείς να φτάσεις εκεί με δουλειά και τη βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου σου και το δικαιούσαι.Είσαι ένα άτομο με βάθος και ποιότητες τόσο καλές,σκέψου πόσο αξίζουν τα παιδιά σου έναν πατέρα απελευθερωμένο από τα δεσμά του.
> Σπάζοντας τον κύκλο της βίας,σταματάμε τη μεταφορά των γονεικών κατάλοιπων στα παιδιά μας,κάνουμε μία πράξη που σηματοδοτεί όχι μόνο τη δική μας προσωπικότητα,αλλά και των παιδιών μας.Δίνουμε στο μέλλον τους την ευκαιρία να είναι απεξαρτημένο από λανθασμένα μοντέλα,σκέψου και αυτό.Πως εσύ θα έχεις γίνει ο πιο σημαντικός κρίκος μίας αλυσίδας που μεταφερόταν από γενιά σε γενιά(γιατί και ο πατέρας και η μητέρα σου από τα δικά τους βιώματα κινούνταν,από όσα άλλοι τους κληροδότησαν).



Έχω καταφέρει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και με πολύ κόπο να καλύψω τα συναισθηματικά μου κενά και να ανταποκρίνομαι στο μέτρο του δυνατού στις γονεικές μου υποχρεώσεις.
Φυσικά και δεν είμαι τέλειος ούτε και αλάνθαστος.
Όμως αυτό που με σημαδεύει είναι η δική συναισθηματική μυωπία η οποία με υποχρεώνει σε τακτικές και άτακτες υποχωρήσεις.
Ειλικρινά σου λεω ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να μπορούσα να έχω αγαπήσει κάποιον άνθρωπο, γυναίκα κατά προτίμηση.
Έχω νιώσει ερωτική έλξη πολλές φορές και έχω συνευρεθεί με αρκετές συντρόφους.
Έχω επίσης ακούσει ιστορίες για μαγικές στιγμές όταν αγαπάς κάποιον πραγματικά και κάνεις έρωτα μαζί του. Άλλα αυτό το τελευταίο είναι μια απλή ιστορία που κάποιος είπε και εγώ απλά την άκουσα.
Σε ότι αφορά αυτό που λες και που λεει και η WEIRD συμφωνώ πως όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι και εγώ έχω την δύναμη να ξεπεράσω πολλά από αυτά που με στοιχειώνουν. Έχω ειλικρινά προσπαθήσει πολύ και μόνος μου και με βοήθεια από ειδικό. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω καταφέρει πολλά πράγματα, αλλά έχω βελτιώσει λιγάκι την εσωτερική μου εικόνα.
Φυσικά και θα προσπαθώ μέχρι να τα καταφέρω. Εάν μπορέσω τελικά να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> Όμως αυτό που με σημαδεύει είναι η δική συναισθηματική μυωπία η οποία με υποχρεώνει σε τακτικές και άτακτες υποχωρήσεις.



στο να πετας ατακες ομως και να προκαλεις,
εισα μανουλα.....


που σε πονει και που σε σφαζει....
 :Cool:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν είμαι τέλειος ούτε και αλάνθαστος.
> Όμως αυτό που με σημαδεύει είναι η δική συναισθηματική μυωπία η οποία με υποχρεώνει σε τακτικές και άτακτες υποχωρήσεις.


Είσαι πολύ ειλικρινής και καθαρός όταν εκφράζεις το μέσα σου και αυτό θέλει θάρρος και δύναμη.
Αυτή η \"συναισθηματική σου μυωπία\" ήταν το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών που έχεις περάσει.
Μούδιασες συναισθηματικά για να επιβιώσεις τότε.
Τώρα, πρέπει να σε \"ξυπνήσεις\", για να μπορέσεις να ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ πάλι σε όλο του το εύρος τα συναισθήματά σου.
Η εγκεφαλική επίγνωση δεν αρκεί, χρειάζεται και η συναισθηματική επίγνωση.
Συνέχισε έτσι Κνλουπ, και θα αγαπήσεις, πρώτα εσένα, μετά κάποιον άλλο  :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι είσαι ανίκανος να αντεπεξέλθεις στο ύψος των περιστάσεων.
Ειλικρινά σε λυπάμαι.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν φταις εσυ....
τοσο καταλαβαινεις, τοσα λες...

φταινε αυτοι που σε ανεχονται και η αναισθητη ευαισθησια τους....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ευχομαι του χρονου,
στο φορουμ που θα ανοιξεις,
να σφυζει απο ενσυναισθηση, που στο παρον απουσιαζει.....
 :Wink:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
Απαλλάσσεσαι λόγο βλακείας!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## weird

knoulp μην δίνεις σημασία στην άτυχή παρέμβαση του Κρίνου που πάει να αλλαξοδρομήσει το θέμα σου...
Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος. 
Μου έχουν τύχει ανάλογα περιστατικά στο παρόν φόρουμ αλλά μετά απο λίγο καταλάβαινα οτι κάποια μέλη, έχοντας τα δικά τους \"θέματα\" δεν μπορούσαν να αντιδράσουν αλλιώς, με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθητοποίηση και σοβαρότητα, σεβόμενοι αυτόν που ανοίγει την ψυχή του.

Το θετικό με την δική σου περίπτωση είναι πως είσαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό σου και τον κοιτάς κατάματα και αυτό είναι πιστεύω που θα σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις τα μεγάλα βήματα που χρειάζονται για να απελευθερωθείς απο τα αόρατα δεσμά σου, να αγαπήσεις και να αγαπηθείς  :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν είμαι τέλειος ούτε και αλάνθαστος.
> Όμως αυτό που με σημαδεύει είναι η δική συναισθηματική μυωπία η οποία με υποχρεώνει σε τακτικές και άτακτες υποχωρήσεις.
> ...





Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα και την RAIN για τον κόπο σας να κάνουμε αυτήν την συζήτηση.
Είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό και πολύ βοηθητικό για εμένα το γεγονός και μόνο ότι υπάρχει κάποιος να μοιράζεσαι τις σκέψεις σου.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by weird_
> knoulp μην δίνεις σημασία στην άτυχή παρέμβαση του Κρίνου που πάει να αλλαξοδρομήσει το θέμα σου...
> Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος. 
> Μου έχουν τύχει ανάλογα περιστατικά στο παρόν φόρουμ αλλά μετά απο λίγο καταλάβαινα οτι κάποια μέλη, έχοντας τα δικά τους \"θέματα\" δεν μπορούσαν να αντιδράσουν αλλιώς, με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθητοποίηση και σοβαρότητα, σεβόμενοι αυτόν που ανοίγει την ψυχή του.
> 
> Το θετικό με την δική σου περίπτωση είναι πως είσαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό σου και τον κοιτάς κατάματα και αυτό είναι πιστεύω που θα σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις τα μεγάλα βήματα που χρειάζονται για να απελευθερωθείς απο τα αόρατα δεσμά σου, να αγαπήσεις και να αγαπηθείς



Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες.
Ξέρεις μερικές φορές παρασύρομαι και ανταποκρίνομαι σε κελεύσματα τα οποία δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως λόγο ύπαρξης, από όποια μεριά και εάν το δει κανείς.
Φυσικά και είναι ανθρώπινο και προσπαθώ να το σταματήσω.
Όπως και στο παρελθόν έτσι και τώρα αυτό θα κάνω.
Σε ότι αφορά τα υπόλοιπα για άλλη μια φορά νιώθω την ανάγκη να ευχαριστώ εσάς που μοιράζεστε το δικό μου φορτίο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> knoulp μην δίνεις σημασία στην άτυχή παρέμβαση του Κρίνου που πάει να αλλαξοδρομήσει το θέμα σου...
> Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος. 
> Μου έχουν τύχει ανάλογα περιστατικά στο παρόν φόρουμ αλλά μετά απο λίγο καταλάβαινα οτι κάποια μέλη, έχοντας τα δικά τους \"θέματα\" δεν μπορούσαν να αντιδράσουν αλλιώς, με μεγαλύτερη ευαισθητοποίηση και σοβαρότητα, σεβόμενοι αυτόν που ανοίγει την ψυχή του.
> ...


Ο σκοπός μου ήταν να σου συμπαρασταθώ με αυτό το μήνυμα κι όχι να σε κρίνω για την όποια αντίδρασή σου την οποία θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογική...

Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ πολυ που ανοίχτηκες, το \"μοίρασμα\" έχει πάντοτε αμοιβαία ψυχικά οφέλη.
Να σαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Alobar

Knoulp, καλημέρα κι από μένα. Μιλώντας για τους γονείς μας, θέλω να πω δυο κουβέντες κι εγώ. Καθώς διανύουμε αυτές τις μέρες των γιορτών, βιώνω πολύ έντονα την εικόνα μου σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Η εικόνα ενός παιδιού που λατρεύει τον πατέρα του και δυστυχώς θεώρησε τον εαυτό του υπεύθυνο για την άσχημη κατάσταση μέσα στην οικογένειά του. Η δικιά μου κακοποίηση έγγυται στην πλήρη απόρριψη και αδιαφορία των γονιών μου. Το πιο οδυνηρό για μένα ήταν όμως να εισπράττω σχεδόν καθημερινά τον διαχωρισμό μου απ\' τα αδέρφια μου. Η κακοποίηση προερχόταν όμως από έναν πατέρα με το πάθος της χαρτοπαιγνίας και μια μητέρα που θεωρούσε ότι με τη μιζέρια, τα κλάμματα και την ανοχή μεγάλωνε τα παιδιά της σωστά. Φρόντιζε μάλιστα να μου υπενθυμίζει συνεχώς πόσο πολύ του μοιάζω, με αποτέλεσμα να ντρέπομαι που \'ήμουν ίδια με αυτόν\' και να μη καταφέρνω να βλέπω τα προτερήματά μου σχεδόν σε όλες μου τις εκδηλώσεις. Η γνωριμία μου με το Θάνατο έγινε σε νεαρή ηλικία και μεγαλύτερη απώλεια από δαύτη ξέρω πως δε θα ξαναυποστώ. Όχι μόνο δε βρήκα αγκαλιά μέσα στα χέρια τους, αλλά επιπροσθέτως κατηγορήθηκα για μια απώλεια που προήλθε από ατύχημα. Συνέχισα να κατηγορούμαι ακόμη κι όταν έπεσα σε βαριά κατάθλιψη κι αμέσως μετά αρρώστησα από καρκίνο. Στην ουσία ήταν μια συνέχεια της ρήσης ότι ήμουν ένα ανίκανο και άχρηστο - σα τον πατέρα μου - πλάσμα που απέτυχε στο να φτιάξει οικογένεια. Πριν από 4 χρόνια έχασα αυτόν τον πατέρα, αυτόν που περίμενα κλαίγοντας να γυρίσει σπίτι παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς και να μου δώσει ένα φιλί. Όσο τον περιποιούμην στα τελευταία του - η μητέρα μου αρνήθηκε - θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να μισήσει αυτό τον άνθρωπο χωρίς να τα καταφέρνει ποτέ. Το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να καταρεύσω για άλλη μια φορά. Δυστυχώς το βασανιστήριο συνεχίστηκε μες στο μυαλό μου και μετά το θάνατό του. Σήμερα, στους 9 μήνες έξω απ\' τον αλκοολισμό, έχω συγχωρέσει μέσα μου αυτό τον άνθρωπο χωρίς καμιά σχεδόν προσπάθεια. Σήμερα νιώθω περήφανη που του μοιάζω, γιατί θυμάμαι πως πέρα απ\' τον εθισμό του, είχε πολύ αξιόλογα γνωρίσματα, απλά δεν έπρεπε να έχει κάνει οικογένεια. Σήμερα παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου που άφησε έδαφος για να υποστεί όλη αυτή τη ζημιά και είναι αντιμέτωπος με τον άνθρωπο που πραγματικά είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτήν. Μόνη μου παρηγοριά είναι ότι εφόσον ανταπεξήλθα μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό το βάρος θα καταφέρω κάποια στιγμή και το \'αδύνατον\'. Να αγαπήσω εμένα. Έχω αποδείξει στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ να αγαπάω τους άλλους. Επομένως, το μόνο μου \'κλικ\' είναι να περάσω στην πίστη γιατί την επίγνωση την έχω. Για μένα δε τίθεται θέμα \'τιμωρησίας\' της μητέρας μου. Κι ούτε θα \'προσπαθήσω\' να νιώσω συναισθήματα για τον άνθρωπο που απλά με έφερε στον κόσμο. Αν μου βγουν έχει καλώς αλλά δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι πως γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι ό,τι έγινε δεν έγινε από πρόθεση. Ήμουν γι\' αυτήν ο κατάλληλος στόχος από μικρή, και σε συνδιασμό με τα κάπως \'ιδιαίτερα\' χαρακτηριστικά μου, προκειμένου να αποποιηθεί των ευθυνών της όσον αφορά τη δική της αποτυχία στην αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. 
Βιώνω συναισθήματα χωρίς συναίσθημα Knoulp αυτές τις μέρες. Όλα είναι μες στο παιχνίδι. Χαίρομαι μόνο που ποτέ δε φοβήθηκα να βιώνω. Ζητώ συγγνώμη που μακρηγόρησα αλλά χάρη στην εξωτερίκευσή σου θέλησα να δω κι εγώ πού ακριβώς βρίσκομαι. 

 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Αφού αγαπάς τις τριανταφυλλιές,καλό θα ήταν να τις ρωτήσεις:αν δεν είχαν εχθρούς,θα χρησίμευαν σε κάτι τα αγκάθια τους;

Κονταίνοντας τους άλλους,δεν ψηλώνουμε εμείς.

Ο δυνατός άνθρωπος δε θα επέλεγε αυτό που έκανες εσύ τώρα,θα διάλεγε τη γενναιοδωρία,να βάλει έστω και για λίγο στην άκρη το πληγωμένο τότε εγώ του και να πράξει το ουσιώδες,όχι να κυνηγήσει την αυτοεπιβεβαίωση μέσω μίας μικροπρέπειας.Αδυναμία είναι να κυνηγάω παντού και πάντα τη δικαίωσή μου,να τη θεωρώ απαραίτητη για μένα,δεν είναι δύναμη.Σημαίνει πως είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ανάγκη μου να υπερισχύσω που θα το επιδιώξω πάση θυσία,ανεξάρτητα των συνθηκών.Ακόμη και πατώντας κάτω έναν άλλον σε μία ευάλωτη στιγμή του.Τότε που μία μου καλή κουβέντα θα αποδείκνυε πως ξέρω και να συγχωρώ και να παρατάω λίγο στην άκρη τη γαιδουρομουτσουνάρα μου για να πάω ένα βήμα μπροστά την ανθρωπιά μου.Εξυπνάδα,μόρφωση,καλλι ργεια που χρειάζονται αμυντικούς μηχανισμούς ως δεκανίκια,δίχως να παρεμβάλλεται η κρίση και η ηθική,είναι άνυδρα χωράφια.Μπορείς να ζητήσεις ένα συγγνώμη για τη μαλακία σου,ή να πετάξεις ακόμη ένα σαρκασμό απέναντι σε αυτούς που σε έκριναν.Σε περίπτωση που δεν τον γνωρίζεις,υπάρχει ο νόμος του καθρέφτη.Αναρωτήσου τι πήρες από αυτή την επιλογή και τι έχασες.Σε κάθε περίπτωση,επιλέγουμε ανάλογα με το ποια μας ανάγκη είναι η πλέον επιτακτική.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Knoulp, καλημέρα κι από μένα. Μιλώντας για τους γονείς μας, θέλω να πω δυο κουβέντες κι εγώ. Καθώς διανύουμε αυτές τις μέρες των γιορτών, βιώνω πολύ έντονα την εικόνα μου σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Η εικόνα ενός παιδιού που λατρεύει τον πατέρα του και δυστυχώς θεώρησε τον εαυτό του υπεύθυνο για την άσχημη κατάσταση μέσα στην οικογένειά του. Η δικιά μου κακοποίηση έγγυται στην πλήρη απόρριψη και αδιαφορία των γονιών μου. Το πιο οδυνηρό για μένα ήταν όμως να εισπράττω σχεδόν καθημερινά τον διαχωρισμό μου απ\' τα αδέρφια μου. Η κακοποίηση προερχόταν όμως από έναν πατέρα με το πάθος της χαρτοπαιγνίας και μια μητέρα που θεωρούσε ότι με τη μιζέρια, τα κλάμματα και την ανοχή μεγάλωνε τα παιδιά της σωστά. Φρόντιζε μάλιστα να μου υπενθυμίζει συνεχώς πόσο πολύ του μοιάζω, με αποτέλεσμα να ντρέπομαι που \'ήμουν ίδια με αυτόν\' και να μη καταφέρνω να βλέπω τα προτερήματά μου σχεδόν σε όλες μου τις εκδηλώσεις. Η γνωριμία μου με το Θάνατο έγινε σε νεαρή ηλικία και μεγαλύτερη απώλεια από δαύτη ξέρω πως δε θα ξαναυποστώ. Όχι μόνο δε βρήκα αγκαλιά μέσα στα χέρια τους, αλλά επιπροσθέτως κατηγορήθηκα για μια απώλεια που προήλθε από ατύχημα. Συνέχισα να κατηγορούμαι ακόμη κι όταν έπεσα σε βαριά κατάθλιψη κι αμέσως μετά αρρώστησα από καρκίνο. Στην ουσία ήταν μια συνέχεια της ρήσης ότι ήμουν ένα ανίκανο και άχρηστο - σα τον πατέρα μου - πλάσμα που απέτυχε στο να φτιάξει οικογένεια. Πριν από 4 χρόνια έχασα αυτόν τον πατέρα, αυτόν που περίμενα κλαίγοντας να γυρίσει σπίτι παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς και να μου δώσει ένα φιλί. Όσο τον περιποιούμην στα τελευταία του - η μητέρα μου αρνήθηκε - θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να μισήσει αυτό τον άνθρωπο χωρίς να τα καταφέρνει ποτέ. Το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να καταρεύσω για άλλη μια φορά. Δυστυχώς το βασανιστήριο συνεχίστηκε μες στο μυαλό μου και μετά το θάνατό του. Σήμερα, στους 9 μήνες έξω απ\' τον αλκοολισμό, έχω συγχωρέσει μέσα μου αυτό τον άνθρωπο χωρίς καμιά σχεδόν προσπάθεια. Σήμερα νιώθω περήφανη που του μοιάζω, γιατί θυμάμαι πως πέρα απ\' τον εθισμό του, είχε πολύ αξιόλογα γνωρίσματα, απλά δεν έπρεπε να έχει κάνει οικογένεια. Σήμερα παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου που άφησε έδαφος για να υποστεί όλη αυτή τη ζημιά και είναι αντιμέτωπος με τον άνθρωπο που πραγματικά είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτήν. Μόνη μου παρηγοριά είναι ότι εφόσον ανταπεξήλθα μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό το βάρος θα καταφέρω κάποια στιγμή και το \'αδύνατον\'. Να αγαπήσω εμένα. Έχω αποδείξει στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ να αγαπάω τους άλλους. Επομένως, το μόνο μου \'κλικ\' είναι να περάσω στην πίστη γιατί την επίγνωση την έχω. Για μένα δε τίθεται θέμα \'τιμωρησίας\' της μητέρας μου. Κι ούτε θα \'προσπαθήσω\' να νιώσω συναισθήματα για τον άνθρωπο που απλά με έφερε στον κόσμο. Αν μου βγουν έχει καλώς αλλά δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι πως γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι ό,τι έγινε δεν έγινε από πρόθεση. Ήμουν γι\' αυτήν ο κατάλληλος στόχος από μικρή, και σε συνδιασμό με τα κάπως \'ιδιαίτερα\' χαρακτηριστικά μου, προκειμένου να αποποιηθεί των ευθυνών της όσον αφορά τη δική της αποτυχία στην αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. 
> Βιώνω συναισθήματα χωρίς συναίσθημα Knoulp αυτές τις μέρες. Όλα είναι μες στο παιχνίδι. Χαίρομαι μόνο που ποτέ δε φοβήθηκα να βιώνω. Ζητώ συγγνώμη που μακρηγόρησα αλλά χάρη στην εξωτερίκευσή σου θέλησα να δω κι εγώ πού ακριβώς βρίσκομαι.




Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου μόνο του να ψάχνει να βρει την άκρη.
Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να κοιτάξει ψηλά.
Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να ανιχνεύσει την διαδικασία της ζωής

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου μόνο του να ψάχνει να βρει την άκρη.
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να κοιτάξει ψηλά.
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να ανιχνεύσει την διαδικασία της ζωής


Θαυμαζω τους ανθρωπους που βρισκουν τη δυναμη να δουν την αληθεια της ζωης τους, το βαρος των γεγονοτων, τον κρυμμενο πονο, ψαχνοντας να βρουν την ακρη, κοιττώντας πιο μακρυα, πιο ψηλα...Αυτους που παρατηρουν, ψαχνουν, δρουν, ανιχνεουουν την ζωη κ οτι τη συνθετει. Η προσπαθεια κ μονο αυτη, ανεξαρτητα απο το αποτελεσμα, ειναι κατι γενναιο.

Με ολα οσα διαβασα Knoulp να γραφεις, αισθανθηκα πώς οι ψευδαισθησεις, οι ενοχες,ο εξωραισμος της αληθειας, δεν κατοικουν μεσα σου. Κι ολα αυτα, ισως να σε βοηθησουν να φτασεις σε οτι δεν κατεκτησες ακομη κ σε οτι δεν αφεθηκες να αισθανθεις. Η αγαπη, ο ποθος, ο ερωτισμος κ η σεξουαλικοτητα μας ολα μαζι κ το καθε ενα χωριστα ειναι μυστηρια κ θεματα που ετσι κ αλλιως καινε. Στιβαζονται μεσα μας, πιεζονται κ δεν ανοιγουν καποιες φορες πραγματικα ποτε. Νομιζω πώς εχοντας το θαρρος να παραδεχτει ο καθενας τα δικα του συναισθηματα και κενα, κανει ετσι κ αλλιως την ουσιαστικη αρχη προς το ποθουμενο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## giwta2

Νομίζω σήμερα είναι απο τις πιο ωραίες μέρες του φόρουμ.Διάβασα πράγματα που πραγματικά με συγκίνησαν.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ενω οταν εσυ γραφτηκες,
τα οσα εγραφες τοτε,
ηταν στο υψος των περιστασεων σου,
που προσδοκουσες???

Δεν σε ενδιαφερει, αλλα κατι αντιφατικο εχεις.
Αλλα ξερεις τι? ουτε και εμενα με ενδιαφερει.


Τωρα για το αν με λυπασαι,
αν αυτο σε κανει να νιωθεις καλυτερα, δεκτον.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος.



προφανως εχω δικα μου προβληματα ε??
για πες τα μας, να τα μαθουμε.....

να σεβαστω ποιον?
τον κρετινο που γραφτηκε για να με βριζει?
Τον ειδες ποτε να λεει οτι εκανε λαθος?
κανε μας την χαρη λαιμαι....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> παρασύρομαι και ανταποκρίνομαι σε κελεύσματα τα οποία δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως λόγο ύπαρξης, από όποια μεριά και εάν το δει κανείς.
> Φυσικά και είναι ανθρώπινο και προσπαθώ να το σταματήσω



ελα ρε παλικαρι....
παρασυρθηκες?
το τσαμενο, το ριξανε στο βουρκο.....

δεν βαριεσαι βρε,
ο κρινος κατανοει τις ανθρωπινες αδυναμιες,
ειπες και εσυ μια μαλακια οταν γραφτηκες,
ριχτο στο γιαλο να παει στο καλο....

 :Wink:

----------


## Sofia

ειναι ο χρονος αυτος ο καταλληλος για προσωπικη επιθεση? ειναι το νημα αυτο το καταλληλο για να ανοιξει καποιος οτι προσωπικο εχει με καποιον αλλον? 

ειναι ανοιγμενα εδω τα λογια καποιου ανθρωπου, τα συναισθηματα του, τα βιωματα του, οι προσπαθειες του, οι ανησυχιες του, οι αναγκες του, οι φοβοι του. 

δεν μπορω να δεχτω πώς ειναι η ωρα αυτη, την στιγμη που καποιος ειναι ευαλωτος, να τον παω πισω σε ενα δικο ΜΟΥ θεμα κ να τον πατησω (με το μυαλο μου). 

ειναι αδικο κ ειναι μικρο.κι ειναι κριμα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> κι ειναι κριμα.



πολλα στη ζωη ειναι κριμα.
Δεν προσθεσες κατι καινουριο σε οτι γνωριζε μεχρι σημερα η ανθρωποτητα.


Εχω πει σε ολους τους τονους, οτι μου την σπανε οι εξυπνακισμοι.
Καθως τελειωνει ο χρονος, θελω να προσθεσω οτι μου την σπανε και οι καραγκιοζηδες.

Αλλα βλεπω οτι κνουλπιος ειναι μια χαρα,
οποτε ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα.


ΥΓ..... αντε γεια τωρα, γιατι πολλα ειπαμε για μια μερα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου μόνο του να ψάχνει να βρει την άκρη.
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να κοιτάξει ψηλά.
> Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να ανιχνεύσει την διαδικασία της ζωής
> ...



Έγραφα τις σκέψεις μου σχετικά με την ιδέα του θανάτου.
Ξαφνικά μετά από μερικά μηνύματα και συζήτηση βρέθηκα να εξομολογούμαι την ιστορία μου.
Δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου και ας ησυχάσει ο φίλος μας που έχει φαγωθεί με το όλο θέμα. Δεν είμαι εδώ για να πάρω τα πρωτεία κανενός ούτε για να διεκδικήσω καμία περίοπτη θέση στο ζωντανό αυτό οργανισμό.
Νιώθω πολύ καλά με όλη αυτή την συζήτηση και νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε φίλους. Γιαυτόν τον λόγο σας ευχαριστώ που μου δώσατε την ευκαιρία να ακουστώ.

----------


## Sofia

Δεν υπάρχει πρωτος, δεν υπάρχει τελευταιος. Υπάρχουν ομως οι προσπαθειες μας, οι σκεψεις μας, αυτα που νιωθουμε κ αυτα που αντεχουμε να πουμε κ να δειξουμε σε εμας κ στους αλλους. Κ φτιαχνουμε ολοι μαζι τις προυποθεσεις για να υπάρξει αυτος ο χωρος με οποια μορφη παιρνει καθε φορα.Απο μας, για εμας κ για αλλους που δεν θα γνωρισουμε ποτε.

Μακαρι λοιπον, να υπάρχουν ανθρωποι που θα φτιαχνουν τις προυποθεσεις, ανθρωποι με θαρρος, που θα αντεχουν και θα τολμουν να εκθετουν λιγες απο τις πιο μυχιες σκεψεις τους, κομματια απο τα πιο βαρια συναισθηματα τους. 

Πολλες φορες δεν ξερουμε τί τροπη θα παρει μια κουβεντα, οπως κ εξω ετσι κ εδω. Εχουμε εκτροχιαστει πολλες φορες, εχουμε κανει κ υπέροχες κουβεντες ομως. Χαιρομαι καθε φορα που καποιος εδω, μπορει να μοιραστει ενα τοσο δικο του θεμα, ενα τοσο ευαισθητο θεμα...Να δωσει κατι απο τη ματιά του, να βοηθησει ετσι κ αλλα μελη. Και να βοηθηθει ελπιζω.

Σ ευχαριστω κ εγω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> δεν μπορω να δεχτω πώς ειναι η ωρα αυτη, την στιγμη που καποιος ειναι ευαλωτος, να τον παω πισω σε ενα δικο ΜΟΥ θεμα κ να τον πατησω (με το μυαλο μου). 
> 
> ειναι αδικο κ ειναι μικρο.κι ειναι κριμα.


Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις να εκφράσεις και σ ευχαριστώ γιατί μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να πω κάτι που απο καιρό το ήθελα: κανένας δεν μπορεί να πατήσει/υποβιβάσει/χλευάσει τον άλλο, χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του τελευταίου.

Μέσα στην ώριμη αντίδραση του φίλου μας, δεν βλέπω να έχει δοθεί καμιά τέτοια εξουσία ή συγκατάθεση...

Και χαίρομαι πολύ.
Κνουλπ κι εμένα με συγκίνησαν ιδιαίτερα όλα όσα έγραψες.
Είναι πράγματα αληθινά που έχεις μέσα σου γι αυτό.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> κανένας δεν μπορεί να πατήσει/υποβιβάσει/χλευάσει τον άλλο, χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του τελευταίου.


Συμφωνω. Οι προθεσεις ομως, για πατημα/υποβιβασμο/χλευασμο υπάρχουν. Προσωπικα με ενοχλουν. 




> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μέσα στην ώριμη αντίδραση του φίλου μας, δεν βλέπω να έχει δοθεί καμιά τέτοια εξουσία ή συγκατάθεση...


Συμφωνω. Παρολα αυτα ο κυνισμος, ειναι εκει.Δηλωνεται.Τον ξερνουν καποιοι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω. Οι προθεσεις ομως, για πατημα/υποβιβασμο/χλευασμο υπάρχουν. Προσωπικα με ενοχλουν. 
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω. Παρολα αυτα ο κυνισμος, ειναι εκει.Δηλωνεται.Τον ξερνουν καποιοι.


Ναι, κι εμένα με ενοχλεί το να πατά ή να υποβιβάζει ή να χλευάζει ή να είναι κυνικός κάποιος απέναντι στον εαυτό του και τα συναισθήματά του ( στην τελική και εφόσον οι άλλοι δεν δέχονται να γίνουν αποδέκτες του δικού του προβλήματος) αλλά... είναι δικαίωμά του απο την άλλη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> κανένας δεν μπορεί να πατήσει/υποβιβάσει/χλευάσει τον άλλο, χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του τελευταίου.
> 
> 
> ...



πιο ορθον απο το ορθοτερον θα ελεγα.....

Ακριβως αυτο ειχε συμβει οταν με στολιζε με ροδοπεταλα ο κνουλπιος....
Οποτε πριν σας βγει η ορεξη να κατηγορησετε,
τραβατε να δειτε αν ισιωσε η καμπουρα σας,
και μετα μειδιαστε για πατημα / χλευασμους/υποβιβασμους.


Α! weird,
οταν ξερναγε ο κνουλπιος μηπως ειχα δωσει εξουσιοδοτηση για αυτο?


Επειδη δεν ειμαστε ουτε χθεσινοι, αλλα ουτε και πιτσιρικαδες,
νομιζω οτι γνωριζετε οτι ο σεβασμος ειναι ενα πραγμα το οποιο πρεπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να το βγαζεις και ΜΕΤΑ να το απαιτεις.

----------


## giwta2

Κρίνο έχεις αναρωτηθεί για ποιό λόγο βγάζεις τόσο θυμό;Μόλις δείς κάτι που σηκώνει παρεξήγηση πρώτος.Ηρέμησε τουλάχιστον χρονιάρες μέρες.Τόσο ισχυρογνώμων πιά;Τρώγεσαι με τα ρούχα σου αλλοίμονο αν δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει ο άλλος το τι αισθάνεται.καλή Χρονιά Κρίνο και λίγη μετριοφροσύνη δεν βλάπτει

----------


## Remedy

κρινο
κάνεις οτι δεν το προσεξες (γιατι , οπως σου εχω ξαναπει,παντα απαντας διπλα στο ουσιωδες κι οχι πανω του, ακριβως γιατι το ουσιωδες παντα δειχνει τις ελλειψεις σου) 

οτι ο κνουλπ σε εβρισε οταν εσυ ειχες κανει ανω κατω το φορουμ με τις αθλιες συμπεριφορες σου και τους τραμπουκισμους σου..
.
να δεχτω οτι μπορουσε κι ισως επρεπε να το αποφυγει, αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση αυτο, με το να τον ειρωνευεσαι εσυ, ΤΩΡΑ, ΕΔΩ, οταν με τοσο πονο εκανε μια ειλικρινη καταθεση μιας πολυ τραυματισμενης ψυχης, εσυ που ουδεποτε εκανες κατι παρομοιο εδω μεσα και μονο για να αυτοθαυμαζεσαι και για να προκαλεις φασαριες και εντυπωσεις στον εαυτο σου μπαινεις

αν εσυ δεν βρισκεις διαφορα στις δυο αυτες προσβλητικες συμπεριφορες, (την δικια σου κιαι του κνουλπ) και τις εξομοιωνεις, καποιοι αλλοι βρισκουν...

παρα την αντιθετη αποψη σου, οι περισσοτεροι εδω ειναι μαλλον εξυπνοτεροι απο σενα...δεν αρκουν 2 μπαρουφες για να θολωσεις την σκεψη τους..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είχα την εντύπωση πως τον τελευταίο καιρό, είχαμε κάνει μια βουβή συμφωνία στο φόρουμ να αποβάλλουμε τους γραφικούς εδώ μέσα με τη σιωπή και την αδιαφορία μας.
Μη την χαλάτε παιδιά. Δεν αξίζει.

Κνουλπ, δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι για όλα όσα έγραψες, γιατί πολύ απλά όσο και να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μας, το δρόμο-όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψε η ρειν-θα τον περπατήσεις μόνος σου.
Εύχομαι μόνο μέσα απ την καρδιά μου να είναι σύντομος και αναίμακτος από δω και μπρος, (γιατί μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως έχεις ματώσει πολύ), και στο τέλος του να σε περιμένει ένας μεγάλος έρωτας.
Είναι τόσο άδικο για έναν άνθρωπο να μη νιώσει ερωτευμένος, να μη ζήσει κάτι τόσο δυνατό και όμορφο. Προσπάθησε να τρέξεις σε αυτό το δρόμο που δεν μπήκες από επιλογή, αλλα από κακοτυχία και αρρώστια άλλων ανθρώπων, (και δεν εννοώ φυσικά τη μητέρα σου, αλλα το τέρας που σε σημάδεψε), και τελειωνε τον γρήγορα, γιατί η ζωή σε περιμένει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν έχουμε κάνει καμία βουβή συμφωνία,όχι τουλάχιστον κάποια που να έχω εγώ υπόψιν μου.Άσε που προτιμώ πάντα όχι τις βουβές αλλά τις εκφραζόμενες.Για να τοποθετήσω το ζήτημα αλλιώς,θεωρώ πως ο Κρίνος υποτιμά τον εαυτό του όταν αντί να είναι περισσότερο αστειέμπορας,περνάει όπως θα έλεγε κι ο Πάνος152 χιλιάδες οχτακόσια εξήντα τέσσερα,στο αυστηρό του υπερεγώ,λολ.Όλοι το κάνουμε περιοδικά,αλλά με το σκεπτικό αυτό του η εκδίκηση τρώγεται κρύα,δεν κατορθώνουμε να εκμεταλλευόμαστε τις άλλες μας δυνατότητες,το χιούμορ μας,τη θετική μας διάθεση,το να προσφέρουμε μία άλλη οπτική σε κάποιον όταν την έχει ανάγκη κλπ.
Οπότε πάλι χάνουμε όταν τα πρήζουμε στους άλλους βάζοντας πρώτα το εγώ μας και τη μπηχτή που θα μας δικαιώσει,αντί να κάνουμε αυτό που μας πάει ενάντια στην αυστηρότητα,που τι είναι ρε κρίνο η αυστηρότητα παρά τελειοθηρία;Xαλλαράααα,αυτ .Να γελάμε περισσότερο,να μπορούμε να κάνουμε και υπερβάσεις,να βρίσκουμε και νέους τρόπους να περάσουμε μηνύματα.Εκτός αν είναι τόσο σημαντική η γνώμη των άλλων για την αξία μας που κρατάμε στο φούρνο κάθε κρίση τους ζεστή να μην κρυώσει και αυτό δε δείχνει παρά ανασφάλεια στην ουσία.Σιγά τα ωά,στην είπε κάποτε ο κνουλπ,και το κράτησες δυο μήνες στην κάβα,άρα αυτό που είπε μέτρησε για σένα αλλιώς θα το παράταγες ρε φίλε,πολύ απλά.

----------


## keep_walking

Ο krino πειραχτηκε απο τη συμπεριφορα του Κνουλπ και του το \"φυλαγε\" που λεμε.
Επειδη ομως και αλλοι ειναι αντιστοιχα \"ανθρωπινοι\" και πληγωνονται εξισου δικαιολογει πολλες φορες καποιες συμπεριφορες.
Βεβαια τι ψαχνουμε τωρα...τρεχαγυρευοπουλος, γιορτες εχουμε ας προσφερει ο καθενας οτι μπορει στον συνανθρωπο για να νοιωσει και ο ιδιος καλα :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Έτσι keep,ξεκολλάμε... :Smile: 
Όπως λέει και κάποια μου αγάπη,προχώρα το μυαλό σου ρε!λολ

----------


## knoulp

Ευτυχώς τελειώνουν και οι γιορτές. Τελειώνει και το μαρτύριό μου.
Έχω ένα θέμα με τις γιορτές όπως ξέρετε.
Όπως είπα και εχθές θα επαναλάβω και σήμερα.
Δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να θίξω κανέναν ούτε να πάρω την θέση και τα πρωτεία κάποιου εδώ μέσα.
Έγραφα τις σκέψεις μου για τον θάνατο και απλά η συζήτηση παρεκτράπει και μπήκαμε στα τελείως προσωπικά μου θέματα. Αυτό δεν με πείραξε καθόλου.
Θέλω όμως να σας δηλώσω ότι μετά την χθεσινή μας συζήτηση, για έναν περίεργο λόγο νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Μάλλον είναι αυτό που είπα ότι με βοηθήσατε να μοιραστούμε το δικό μου βάρος.
Επίσης θέλω να πω ότι ένιωσα ότι βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε φίλους και θέλω γιαυτό να σας ευχαριστήσω.
Σας εύχομαι μια καλή χρονιά και ελπίζω ότι το 2010 θα είναι καλύτερο από κάθε άλλη προηγούμενη χρονιά μας.

----------


## krino

Επειδη μου αρεσει να ειμαι συγκεκριμενος,
θα αναγκαστω να απαντησω στο καθενα ξεχωριστα.






> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Κρίνο έχεις αναρωτηθεί για ποιό λόγο βγάζεις τόσο θυμό;Μόλις δείς κάτι που σηκώνει παρεξήγηση πρώτος.Ηρέμησε τουλάχιστον χρονιάρες μέρες.Τόσο ισχυρογνώμων πιά;Τρώγεσαι με τα ρούχα σου αλλοίμονο αν δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει ο άλλος το τι αισθάνεται.καλή Χρονιά Κρίνο και λίγη μετριοφροσύνη δεν βλάπτει



Να θυμωσω με τι ακριβως?
με τα bytes του υπολογιστη μου?
με την ψευτικη και διπροσωπη εικονα που βλεπω?

Το μονο που θα σου πω και θα πρεπει ο καθενας να το εχει κατα νου πριν πατησει εστω και ενα πληκτρο ειναι,
οτι ολοι οι γραφοντες κρινονται, φυσικα πρωτος εγω που γραφω τωρα.


ΥΓ....... δεν πιστευω στις καλες χρονιες αλλα στις καλες σκεψεις ανα πασα στιγμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο
> κάνεις οτι δεν το προσεξες (γιατι , οπως σου εχω ξαναπει,παντα απαντας διπλα στο ουσιωδες κι οχι πανω του, ακριβως γιατι το ουσιωδες παντα δειχνει τις ελλειψεις σου) 
> 
> οτι ο κνουλπ σε εβρισε οταν εσυ ειχες κανει ανω κατω το φορουμ με τις αθλιες συμπεριφορες σου και τους τραμπουκισμους σου...
> 
> 
> αυτο ειναι δικη σου εκτιμηση, των φιλων σου και βεβαιως του κνουλπ.
> Πολυ σωστα εγραψε λοιπον τοτε, μονο που οτι γραφεις, παντα εχει μια αντανακλαση, τιποτα λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο.
> ...



Ισιωσες τωρα η μπα?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Είχα την εντύπωση πως τον τελευταίο καιρό, είχαμε κάνει μια βουβή συμφωνία στο φόρουμ να αποβάλλουμε τους γραφικούς εδώ μέσα με τη σιωπή και την αδιαφορία μας.
> Μη την χαλάτε παιδιά. Δεν αξίζει.




γμτ, ολο προσπαθεις να κανεις συμφωνιες και παντα σε πουλανε.....
αδικη και κατηραμενη κοινωνια....

Νομιζω οτι το 2009 η διαπραγματευτικη σου ισχυ βρισκεται στο πατο αγαπητη θεοφανια......
ευχες για το 2010 να ειναι μια γουρικη χρονια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Σου ευχόμαστε το ίδιο.Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,να μπορούμε να μη μένουμε στατικοί,να βελτιωνόμαστε.Επίσης,κρατά με στο νου μας πως η ζωή δε θέλει μόνο ανάλυση,αλλά πρωτίστως θέλει κέφι για να γουστάρεις,όχι να επιβιώνεις.Η λέξη επιβίωση να αλλάξει παρακαλούμε,έλα μία απ\'όλα στο πέντε και σύντομα!
Όλοι παίρνουμε Knoulp από κάθε μας επικοινωνία που είναι αληθινή,όχι μόνο αυτός που αναζητάει λύσεις,αλλά και οι γύρω του.Δεν είμαστε ανταγωνιστές,είμαστε συναγωνιστές. :Smile: 

Μην αντιμετωπίζουμε τη ζωή σαν στίβο όπου κάποιος πρέπει να επικρατήσει,ας τη δούμε όπως τη βλέπουν τα παιδιά,σαν ένα ατέλειωτο παιχνιδότοπο με συγκρουόμενα,ρόδες και καρουζέλ και επιπλέον μαλλί της γριας,μήλα καραμελωμένα και γλειφιτζούρια κοκοράκια.λολ,τό\'χεσα η sugaholic!:P
Λοιπόν ακούστε κάλαντα που μου είπε σήμερα ένα φοβερό πιτσιρίκι:άγιος βασίλης έρχεται και δε μας καταδέχεται αααπό αααπό την Καισαρεία,ζήτω ο Ολυμπιακός!
Έπεσα στο πάτωμα...:P:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δεν έχουμε κάνει καμία βουβή συμφωνία,όχι τουλάχιστον κάποια που να έχω εγώ υπόψιν μου.Άσε που προτιμώ πάντα όχι τις βουβές αλλά τις εκφραζόμενες.
> 
> 
> αααααααα δεν εκανες βουβη συμφωνια???
> νατη η πρωτη αποστατιδα.....
> :P :P :P
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

Κνουλπιε,
με λαθος ατομο προσπαθησες να κανεις την πλακα σου,
χεστηκες φανταζομαι, αλλα στο χεσιμο ειμαι χαλαρος στο να βοηθησω.


 :Cool:

----------


## krino

θα περιμενω με υπομονη,
την αναλυση του ψυχογραφηματος που μου εκανε η weird....

Επειδη ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ εχω δικα μου προβληματα,
μπορω να τα μαθω αγαπητη weird?






> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> γιορτες εχουμε ας προσφερει ο καθενας οτι μπορει στον συνανθρωπο για να νοιωσει και ο ιδιος καλα



ελα εδω εσυ χριστιανοπουλο,
χεσμενες τις εχω τις γιορτες,
προσφερω και την ζωη μου αν χρειαστει, αλλα σε ανθρωπους που να το αξιζουν οχι σε υπολοιπα.
Αυτα στο παπα της ενοριας σας, οχι σε μενα.


Και φυσικα δεν εχω τετοιο κομπλεξ,
να προσφερω για να νιωσω εγω καλα.....
αυτο και αν χρηζει ψυχολογικης αναλυσης, αλλα αυτο δεν με αφορα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Σου ευχόμαστε το ίδιο.Να είμαστε όλοι καλά,να μπορούμε να μη μένουμε στατικοί,να βελτιωνόμαστε.Επίσης,κρατά με στο νου μας πως η ζωή δε θέλει μόνο ανάλυση,αλλά πρωτίστως θέλει κέφι για να γουστάρεις,όχι να επιβιώνεις.Η λέξη επιβίωση να αλλάξει παρακαλούμε,έλα μία απ\'όλα στο πέντε και σύντομα!
> Όλοι παίρνουμε Knoulp από κάθε μας επικοινωνία που είναι αληθινή,όχι μόνο αυτός που αναζητάει λύσεις,αλλά και οι γύρω του.Δεν είμαστε ανταγωνιστές,είμαστε συναγωνιστές.
> 
> Μην αντιμετωπίζουμε τη ζωή σαν στίβο όπου κάποιος πρέπει να επικρατήσει,ας τη δούμε όπως τη βλέπουν τα παιδιά,σαν ένα ατέλειωτο παιχνιδότοπο με συγκρουόμενα,ρόδες και καρουζέλ και επιπλέον μαλλί της γριας,μήλα καραμελωμένα και γλειφιτζούρια κοκοράκια.λολ,τό\'χεσα η sugaholic!:P
> Λοιπόν ακούστε κάλαντα που μου είπε σήμερα ένα φοβερό πιτσιρίκι:άγιος βασίλης έρχεται και δε μας καταδέχεται αααπό αααπό την Καισαρεία,ζήτω ο Ολυμπιακός!
> Έπεσα στο πάτωμα...:P:P:P



Θέλω ειλικρινά να δω την ζωή μέσα από τα μάτια ενός παιδιού.
Δεν μπορώ όμως να τα καταφέρνω πάντα.
Το μόνο που μου έμεινε είναι αναμνήσεις.
Δέχομαι την συχνότητα με την οποία καλείς να συντονιστούμε.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα προσπαθήσω ακόμη περισσότερο να βιώσω μια διαφορετική πραγματικότητα.
Ξέρω ότι θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο για εμένα γιατί το έχω περάσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθών και ξέρω πως είναι να πέφτεις μετά από μια στιγμιαία ανάταση.
Όμως κάθε μέρα είμαι και ένας διαφορετικός άνθρωπος και ελπίζω κάθε μέρα να βελτιώνομαι όλο και περισσότερο.

----------


## krino

κνουλπακο,
κοιτα μια παλια αλλα πολυ ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση μας....






> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> αγαπητε μου φιλε καλημερα,
> χαρηκα για το τεταρτο σου μυνημα,
> ειναι σαφες οτι εμεις οι δυο εχουμε αναπτυξει μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση παθους, να το πω ετσι.
> ...




μεινε σε αυτο που βαζω σε bold....
ως εκ τουτου,
YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND....
 :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

Τελικα ειμαστε ατελη οντα,δεν ειμαστε τοσο εξυπνοι ουτε τοσο αλτρουιστες (χωρις να παιρνουμε και να δινουμε ταυτοχρονα τιποτα ετσι:P)...ειμαστε απλως κατακαθια γεματα κομπλεξ.
Δεν εχουμε καν την μικρη νοημοσυνη να καταλαβουμε ποτε μια θεοτητα κανει την παρουσια της, οχι οτι την ενδιαφερει βεβαια ιδιαιτερα αλλα για καλο δικο μας...κακο του κεφαλιου μας.
Ποσο μικρος που ειμαι κανοντας αυτο το ποστ...απιστευτα μικροπρεπης πως θα το δικαιολογησω στον εαυτο μου...α κατσε ναι το βρηκα...ενιοτε ειμαι και κακο \"φρουτο\" γιατι ειμαι πολυ πολυπλευρος ανθρωπος...χεχε αρχιζω και βαδιζω στα σωστα βηματα.
Ρε δε μας χεζεις ρε Νταλαρα που ελεγε και ο πανσοφος Χαρυ Κλιν.

----------


## narnia

Δεν έχω δουλειά να ανακατεύομαι και να ζητώ να σταματάτε τους διαξιφισμούς μα νιώθω μια ακατανίκητη επιθυμία να το κάνω. Δεν είμαι καλά λέτε;
Χρόνια πολλά. 
Ευχαριστώ για την κουβέντα σας, μου έδωσε πολλά. Να είστε πάντα έτσι δοτικοί. (Κρίνο κι εσύ, αν και δεν φαίνεται αμέσως.)

----------


## RainAndWind

Χρόνια πολλά narnia! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> 
> 
> (Κρίνο κι εσύ, αν και δεν φαίνεται αμέσως.)



δωρεαν συμβουλη και αν θες την κρατας.....

Αν εισαι παντα δοτικος, αν δεν εχεις ενα κριτηριο για αυτο,
τοτε θα η δοτικοτητα σου θα διαχεεται σε τετοιο βαθμο,
που θα στερεψεις και εκει που πραγματικα θα χρειαστει να δωσεις,
θα εχει τελειωσει και αυτο θα ειναι κατι που εκεινη την στιγμη (οχι τωρα) θα το μετανιωσεις.

Προσωπικα φροντιζω να φαινεται αυστηρα οτι χρειαζεται και οχι οτι μου φτιαχνει μια ιντερνετικη περσονα.

So, take it or leave it

----------


## keep_walking

[υποκρισια on] Κρινο εισαι ενα γλυκητατο πλασμα ματσ μουτσ [υποκρισια off]

Ασε ρε...χαλασες τη μερα μου πρωι-πρωι ιντερνετικη μη ιντερνετικη...λες και εχω ορεξη να τσακωνομαι.

Τα λεμε αργοτερα.

----------


## giwta2

Καλή χρονιά παιδιά.Κρίνο εύχομαι να μαλακώσει η ψυχή σου το 2010 και να ηρεμήσεις γενικότερα.Ολος αυτός ο θυμός και η επιθετικότητα μόνο σε σενα κάνει κακό.Πρόσεξε την ψυχική σου υγεία και ασε τους εγωϊσμούς είναι ανθρώπινο και ολοι θα σε καταλάβουν αν μιλήσεις για αυτά που σε απασχολούν.Ο δρόμος που ακολουθείς εσένα βλάπτει περισσότερο.Εύχομαι η καινούργια χρονιά να σου φέρει και την αυτογνωσία και να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Κρίνο εύχομαι να μαλακώσει η ψυχή σου το 2010 και να ηρεμήσεις γενικότερα.Ολος αυτός ο θυμός και η επιθετικότητα μόνο σε σενα κάνει κακό.Πρόσεξε την ψυχική σου υγεία και ασε τους εγωϊσμούς είναι ανθρώπινο και ολοι θα σε καταλάβουν αν μιλήσεις για αυτά που σε απασχολούν.Ο δρόμος που ακολουθείς εσένα βλάπτει περισσότερο.Εύχομαι η καινούργια χρονιά να σου φέρει και την αυτογνωσία και να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.


Η ψυχη μου εκει που χρειαζεται ειναι μαλακη και εκει που οχι, ειναι τσιμεντο, και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως. Δεν σκοπευω να αλλαξω κατι πανω μου, ουτε το 2010 ουτε το 2080.
Τα σχολια περι ηρεμιας τα βλεπεις εσυ, γιατι εγω μια χαρα ηρεμος ειμαι.

Η ψυχικη μου υγεια χαιρει ακρας γαληνης, αυτα που με απασχολουσαν παντα ειναι η ανθρωπινη βλακεια που εδω και δεκαετιες σκονταφτω πανω της. Μεχρι στιγμης ειναι ενα αλυτο θεμα, και εχω την εντυπωση οτι ετσι θα την αφησω και μετα θανατον μου.

Ο δρομος που ακολουθω ειναι δρομος αυτογνωσιας και οχι του να κοροιδευω τον αλλον μου με γλειψίματα οπως μερικοι μερικοι εχουν μαθει εδω μεσα - αλλα και αρκετοι εξω στη ζωη.

Οι ευχες δεν μου ειπαν ποτε τιποτα, γιατι δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο, παρα μια ακομα ευκαιρια για να αναβαλεις αυτο που θελεις να κανεις στη ζωη σου. Αν οντως καποιος θελει να κανει κατι στη ζωη του, δεν χρειαζεται καμια ευχη, εκει ειναι τραβα καντο.


Μην ανησυχεις για μενα,
ο εαυτος μου ειναι παρα πολυ καλα προφυλαγμενος και δεν εχει προβλημα. (για αυτο ακριβως το λογο, φροντιζω να εκτιθομαι αλλα και να ειμαι αληθινος)
Βλεπεις η ζωη μου εμαθε με το χειροτερο τροπο, οτι αν δεν μαθεις πρωτος τι θελεις και τι ψαχνεις στη ζωη σου, θα στο μαθουν αλλοι αντι για σενα.....

----------


## giwta2

Οτι πεις Κρίνο αφού είσαι καλά το μόνο που σου εύχομαι είναι καλή χρονιά

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα. Καταρχάς να πω ότι όντως είχα βρει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα έγραφε ο Knoulp στα αρχικά του ποστς. Μπόρεσε κι \'έπιασε\' αρκετά χαρακτηριστικά στο βάθος τους και με βρήκε σύμφωνη εξαρχής. Κατά δεύτερο, θα πω ότι μιας και υπάρχει θέμα με το χειρισμό των λέξεων, λίγο παραπάνω αφήνεται ένα υπονοούμενο αναξιοπρεπούς χαρακτηρισμού που μόνο ένας ανόητος θα πιστέψει ότι ευσταθεί. Αναφέρομαι στη λέξη \'υπόλοιπο\' φυσικά. Για να πω \'ντροπή\' θα πάει στο βρόντο, θα πρέπει να διαθέτει κανείς αυτό που λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη \'τσίπα\'. Να πω επίσης ότι για να χαλαρώσει κανείς και να αφήσει το χιούμορ του ή την ευαισθησία του να βγει στην επιφάνεια, θα πρέπει να τα διαθέτει πρώτα. Αν δεν έχεις, δε βγάζεις, απλό είναι. Επίσης, πραγματικά δηλώνω \'σπιτσλες\' μπροστά στην ακύρωση της πιο βασικής ανάγκης της ανθρώπινης φύσης από καταβολής κόσμου... χαρακτηρίζεται ως \'κόμπλεξ\' το να προσφέρει κανείς για να νιώθει καλά... παρακαλώ, αναζητείται ο άγραφος νόμος που αιώνες τώρα διέπει ως μείζον χαρακτηριστικό την ανθρώπινη λειτουργία κατά το οποίο ο άνθρωπος μόνο ΚΑΙ μέσα απ\' τους άλλους μπορεί να νιώσει καλά. Σήμερα αναιρέθηκε και αυτός με τη τη φτηνή και άστοχη χρήση της λέξης \'σύμπλεγμα\'. Για το τέλος θα πω, ότι είναι όντως πολύ βασανιστικό να μην έχει τα κότσια κανείς να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει προβλήματα και να τα μοιραστεί - κι αυτό βοήθεια είναι - και ταυτόχρονα να χλευάζει ανυπόστατα. Προσωπικά και με την ευκαιρία της έλευσης του νέου έτους, λέω ότι και μετά από όσα διάβασα σήμερα, πραγματικά να σεβαστώ λίγο παραπάνω τον εαυτό μου και να μη ξανασχολιάσω τον άνθρωπο που έχει δηλώσει ότι απαξιώνει άπαντες εδώ μέσα και παρόλα ταύτα εξακολουθεί να παραλλάσσει το θράσσος και την αγένεια επικαλούμενος την \'προσφορά\' και τον σεβασμό. Ας ακολουθήσουν οι επιστημονικές αναλύσεις τεκμηριωμένου ενδιαφέροντος γιατί ειλικρινά καλύφτηκα από την έγκυρη και εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη του \'δε μας χέζεις ρε Νταλάρα\', κρίμα να χαλαλίζεται κι άλλη φαιά ουσία. Καλή χρονιά αγαπητέ χρήστη, εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη να κοιτάξεις μέσα σου πριν σε καταβάλλει και δε μπορείς να το σηκώσεις.
Knoulp, για μένα είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που χωρίς φόβο τολμάς και χειρίζεσαι τις πλευρές σου και κάνεις βήματα παραπέρα. Ο πόνος φέρνει γνώση, η γνώση διώχνει φόβους, η ψυχή ανακουφίζεται και δυναμώνει για τα ατέρμονα ταξίδια της...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά και με την ευκαιρία της έλευσης του νέου έτους, λέω ότι και μετά από όσα διάβασα σήμερα, πραγματικά να σεβαστώ λίγο παραπάνω τον εαυτό μου και να μη ξανασχολιάσω τον άνθρωπο που έχει δηλώσει ότι απαξιώνει άπαντες εδώ μέσα και παρόλα ταύτα εξακολουθεί να παραλλάσσει το θράσσος και την αγένεια επικαλούμενος την \'προσφορά\' και τον σεβασμό.



αστο ρε αλομπαριτσα....
δεν το εχεις βρε καλομ....
φαγαμε το 2009, να λες οτι δεν θα με ξανασχολιασεις.....
Να ελπιζω κατι αλλο για το 2010???
αν οπως λες σεβοσουνα τον εαυτο σου, δεν θα εγραφες ΚΑΝ αυτο το ποστ οπως εχεις πει καμποσες φορες οτι ΔΕΝ θα κανεις....
Για αυτο σου λεω αστο, μην την παλευεις.....



Α! κατι τελευταιο,
ΝΤΑΛΑΡΑΣ - ΝΤΑΛΑΡΑΣ - ΝΤΑΛΑΡΑΣ.
 :Wink:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Καλημέρα. Καταρχάς να πω ότι όντως είχα βρει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα έγραφε ο Knoulp στα αρχικά του ποστς. Μπόρεσε κι \'έπιασε\' αρκετά χαρακτηριστικά στο βάθος τους και με βρήκε σύμφωνη εξαρχής. Κατά δεύτερο, θα πω ότι μιας και υπάρχει θέμα με το χειρισμό των λέξεων, λίγο παραπάνω αφήνεται ένα υπονοούμενο αναξιοπρεπούς χαρακτηρισμού που μόνο ένας ανόητος θα πιστέψει ότι ευσταθεί. Αναφέρομαι στη λέξη \'υπόλοιπο\' φυσικά. Για να πω \'ντροπή\' θα πάει στο βρόντο, θα πρέπει να διαθέτει κανείς αυτό που λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη \'τσίπα\'. Να πω επίσης ότι για να χαλαρώσει κανείς και να αφήσει το χιούμορ του ή την ευαισθησία του να βγει στην επιφάνεια, θα πρέπει να τα διαθέτει πρώτα. Αν δεν έχεις, δε βγάζεις, απλό είναι. Επίσης, πραγματικά δηλώνω \'σπιτσλες\' μπροστά στην ακύρωση της πιο βασικής ανάγκης της ανθρώπινης φύσης από καταβολής κόσμου... χαρακτηρίζεται ως \'κόμπλεξ\' το να προσφέρει κανείς για να νιώθει καλά... παρακαλώ, αναζητείται ο άγραφος νόμος που αιώνες τώρα διέπει ως μείζον χαρακτηριστικό την ανθρώπινη λειτουργίας κατά τον οποίο ο άνθρωπος μόνο ΚΑΙ μέσα απ\' τους άλλους μπορεί να νιώσει καλά. Σήμερα αναιρέθηκε και αυτός με τη τη φτηνή και άστοχη χρήση της λέξης \'σύμπλεγμα\'. Για το τέλος θα πω, ότι είναι όντως πολύ βασανιστικό να μην έχει τα κότσια κανείς να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει προβλήματα και να τα μοιραστεί - κι αυτό βοήθεια είναι - και ταυτόχρονα να χλευάζει ανυπόστατα. Προσωπικά και με την ευκαιρία της έλευσης του νέου έτους, λέω ότι και μετά από όσα διάβασα σήμερα, πραγματικά να σεβαστώ λίγο παραπάνω τον εαυτό μου και να μη ξανασχολιάσω τον άνθρωπο που έχει δηλώσει ότι απαξιώνει άπαντες εδώ μέσα και παρόλα ταύτα εξακολουθεί να παραλλάσσει το θράσσος και την αγένεια επικαλούμενος την \'προσφορά\' και τον σεβασμό. Ας ακολουθήσουν οι επιστημονικές αναλύσεις τεκμηριωμένου ενδιαφέροντος γιατί ειλικρινά καλύφτηκα από την έγκυρη και εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη του \'δε μας χέζεις ρε Νταλάρα\', κρίμα να χαλαλίζεται κι άλλη φαιά ουσία. Καλή χρονιά αγαπητέ χρήστη, εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη να κοιτάξεις μέσα σου πριν σε καταβάλλει και δε μπορείς να το σηκώσεις.
> Knoulp, για μένα είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που χωρίς φόβο τολμάς και χειρίζεσαι τις πλευρές σου και κάνεις βήματα παραπέρα. Ο πόνος φέρνει γνώση, η γνώση διώχνει φόβους, η ψυχή ανακουφίζεται και δυναμώνει για τα ατέρμονα ταξίδια της...  ...



Δεν ξέρω εάν είμαι δυνατός όπως λες και εάν με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορέσω να πάω τον εαυτό μου λίγο παραπέρα.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι στο παρελθόν έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να κάνω κάτι και πάντα πίστευα ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Δυστυχώς η θλίψη και η εξάρτηση ερχόντουσαν δριμύτερες και με εξουσιάζανε.
Επίσης μπορώ να ξέρω ότι όσο μπορώ να αναπνέω δεν θα σταματήσω να ελπίζω ότι θα έρθει η ώρα της δικής μου λύτρωσης.
Το καλό είναι ότι μέσα σε όλο αυτό το ταξίδι υπάρχουν και στιγμές που με κάνουνε να νιώθω όμορφα και με ξεκουράζουνε.
Ελπίζω να αυξήσω την συχνότητα εμφάνισης αυτών των στιγμών.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δεν έχουμε κάνει καμία βουβή συμφωνία,όχι τουλάχιστον κάποια που να έχω εγώ υπόψιν μου.


ρειν για άλλη μια φορά αλλα γραφω και άλλα καταλαβαινεις.
(που θα πάει, θα ενσωματωθεις κάποια στιγμή).

Φυσικά και δεν έχεις υπόψιν σου καμιά συμφωνία αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν βουβή.
Εννοούσα πως τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω πως τα περισσότερα μέλη απαξιώνουν γραφικές φιγούρες εδώ μέσα και δεν τους κάνουν τη χάρη να τσακωθούν μαζί τους πχ, πανικουλα/κρινο.
Κάπως έτσι διατηρείται η ηρεμία στο φόρουμ και ήμασταν μια χαρά.
Τώρα τι θέλετε και ασχολείστε? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγάλετε καμια άκρη; Είνοι ηλίου φαεινότερο πως ο άνθρωπος θέλει να μας τραβήξει την προσοχή και να κλέψει καμιά ικμάδα ενδιαφέροντος έστω και από ανθρώπους που δεν τον ξέρουν.
Τα ίδια δεν ειχαμε και με τον πάνο;
Εδώ δεν σεβάστηκε τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό που έγαλε διάγγελμα αποχώρησης και όλη μέρα εδω μέσα είναι. Ενιγουει, ας κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει, απλά μετά μην βγαίνετε και αναρωτιέστε ποιος κάνει μπουρδέλο το φόρουμ και κουνάτε το κεφάλι με υποκριτικό σκεπτικισμο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Μην αντιμετωπίζουμε τη ζωή σαν στίβο όπου κάποιος πρέπει να επικρατήσει,ας τη δούμε όπως τη βλέπουν τα παιδιά,σαν ένα ατέλειωτο παιχνιδότοπο με συγκρουόμενα,ρόδες και καρουζέλ και επιπλέον μαλλί της γριας,μήλα καραμελωμένα και γλειφιτζούρια κοκοράκια.



Νομιζω πώς ειναι πολυ ομορφο να ανακαλυπτει ο καθενας μας την παιδικη του πλευρα. Κι ακομα καλυτερο να μπορει να κραταει αυτο το παιδι, μεσα του. Αλλα απο την αλλη, η συνειδηση κ η προσβαση που (μπορουμε να) εχουμε στα συναισθηματα μας ειναι πλεονεκτηματα της ενηλικιωσης μας που μπορουν να μας βοηθησουν.Στο να δουμε την ζωη μας, μεσα απο πολλες σκοπιες, πιο ολοκληρωμενα,πιο πολυδιαστατα :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> (που θα πάει, θα ενσωματωθεις κάποια στιγμή).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αλλιως ξερεις....
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Ειχα πει τοτε, οτι σταματω τα μυνηματα υποστηριξης,
> 
> 
> [/color]


 [/quote]

και θα αρχίσεις τι? 
τα μνμ \"δωστε μου λιγάκι σημασία?\"
τα μνμ \"δεν θα σας αφησω να ησυχάσετε στιγμή?\"
τα μνμ \"οι εχθροί μου στο φόρουμ θα μου το πληρώσουν?\"
τα μνμ \"θέλετε δε θέλετε θα το ξανακάνω μπουρδέλο εδώ μέσα?\"
Για άλλη μια φορά δεν έχεις κάνει την αυτοκριτική σου και δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει εδώ μέσα.
Σεβαστό, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ουτοπικές ελπίδες.
Όμως, έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί δινεις τόση σημασία σε ένα χώρο που δεν αφορά τη ζωή σου? Που ότι και να γραφτεί εδώ δεν επηρεάζει την πραγματικότητα σου?
Έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί θες σώνει και καλά να κερδίσεις σε ένα παιχνίδι με αγνώστους και μάλιστα με τόση μανία?

Δεν θέλω να μου απαντήσεις, αλλα αν θες σκέψου αυτά που σου γράφω. (επειδή είναι και η τελευταια μέρα του χρόνου)

----------


## knoulp

Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα του χρόνου.
Κλείνει η χρονιά.
Κλείνει ένας κύκλος και σημειολογικά ορίζεται μια καινούργια αρχή.

Εύχομαι το 2010 να έχουμε όλοι περισσότερο φως στην ψυχή και περισσότερη ηρεμία στο κρανίο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Ειχα πει τοτε, οτι σταματω τα μυνηματα υποστηριξης,
> 
> ...


και θα αρχίσεις τι? 
τα μνμ \"δωστε μου λιγάκι σημασία?\"
τα μνμ \"δεν θα σας αφησω να ησυχάσετε στιγμή?\"
τα μνμ \"οι εχθροί μου στο φόρουμ θα μου το πληρώσουν?\"
τα μνμ \"θέλετε δε θέλετε θα το ξανακάνω μπουρδέλο εδώ μέσα?\"
Για άλλη μια φορά δεν έχεις κάνει την αυτοκριτική σου και δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει εδώ μέσα.
Σεβαστό, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ουτοπικές ελπίδες.
Όμως, έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί δινεις τόση σημασία σε ένα χώρο που δεν αφορά τη ζωή σου? Που ότι και να γραφτεί εδώ δεν επηρεάζει την πραγματικότητα σου?
Έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί θες σώνει και καλά να κερδίσεις σε ένα παιχνίδι με αγνώστους και μάλιστα με τόση μανία?

Δεν θέλω να μου απαντήσεις, αλλα αν θες σκέψου αυτά που σου γράφω. (επειδή είναι και η τελευταια μέρα του χρόνου) [/quote]



καλως και δεν θες να σου απαντησω,
κατι τετοιο το κανω σε ατομα που αξιζουν σεβασμο.


Πισω στην τρυπα σου,
και για φετος και για του χρονου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα του χρόνου.
> Κλείνει η χρονιά.
> Κλείνει ένας κύκλος και σημειολογικά ορίζεται μια καινούργια αρχή.
> 
> Εύχομαι το 2010 να έχουμε όλοι περισσότερο φως στην ψυχή και περισσότερη ηρεμία στο κρανίο.



ασε τις ευχες τσαμπα τις ριχνεις.
Το τι ψυχη κουβαλας,
το εκανες σαφες μολις γραφτηκες.

Τα φωτα ριχτα πανω σου,
αλλα και παλι, τσαμπα κοπο θα κανεις.

----------


## keep_walking

> και θα αρχίσεις τι? 
> τα μνμ \"δωστε μου λιγάκι σημασία?\"
> τα μνμ \"δεν θα σας αφησω να ησυχάσετε στιγμή?\"
> τα μνμ \"οι εχθροί μου στο φόρουμ θα μου το πληρώσουν?\"
> τα μνμ \"θέλετε δε θέλετε θα το ξανακάνω μπουρδέλο εδώ μέσα?\"
> Για άλλη μια φορά δεν έχεις κάνει την αυτοκριτική σου και δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει εδώ μέσα.
> Σεβαστό, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ουτοπικές ελπίδες.
> Όμως, έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί δινεις τόση σημασία σε ένα χώρο που δεν αφορά τη ζωή σου? Που ότι και να γραφτεί εδώ δεν επηρεάζει την πραγματικότητα σου?
> Έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί θες σώνει και καλά να κερδίσεις σε ένα παιχνίδι με αγνώστους και μάλιστα με τόση μανία?
> ...



Τσ..τσ..τσ...ολες οι θρησκειες θελουν ενα ευαγγελιο αλλα δεν διατυμπανιζεται τα λογια του Θεου σωστα...προσπαθω εγω.

Λοιπον γραφω το ευαγγελιο.
Αποτελειται συμφωνα με τα ποστ απο δυο στοιχεια με λιγα λογια μεχρι τωρα:

Εγω ο Θεος.
και 
εσεις τα ποταπα πλασματα.

Δεν ξερω αν μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι απο το θειο κυρηγμα.

Ισως να υπαρχουν και καποια αλλα στοιχεια που δεν μπορω να τα πιασω αλλα νομιζω εχω καλυψει το 99% της υλης.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Πισω στην τρυπα σου,


ο καθένας με την τρύπα του χρυσε μου. και για φέτος και για του χρόνου και για πάντα.

Καλή χρονια.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Ειχα πει τοτε, οτι σταματω τα μυνηματα υποστηριξης,
> 
> ...


και θα αρχίσεις τι? 
τα μνμ \"δωστε μου λιγάκι σημασία?\"
τα μνμ \"δεν θα σας αφησω να ησυχάσετε στιγμή?\"
τα μνμ \"οι εχθροί μου στο φόρουμ θα μου το πληρώσουν?\"
τα μνμ \"θέλετε δε θέλετε θα το ξανακάνω μπουρδέλο εδώ μέσα?\"
Για άλλη μια φορά δεν έχεις κάνει την αυτοκριτική σου και δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει εδώ μέσα.
Σεβαστό, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ουτοπικές ελπίδες.
......[/quote]

εδω,τα ειπες ολα περι του κρινου, ξαδερφη

----------


## RainAndWind

Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από διπολική,ενώ έχει και obsessive compulsive hoarding disorder,κλεπτομανία,skin picking και δεν ξέρει πού βρίσκεται εδώ και δύο δεκαετίες.Ο πατέρας μου ανήκει στις εξαρτητικές προσωπικότητες.Ο ένας αδερφός μου πάσχει από puritanical compulsive disorder.O άλλος τους τελευταίους μήνες το έχει ρίξει στο αλκοόλ γιατί αρνείται να δει πως παρουσιάζει όλα τα συμπτώματα της αντιδραστικής κατάθλιψης.Γυρνάει σπίτι το βράδυ,δεν του σηκώνεται εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο και βαδίζει για διαζύγιο plus επαγγελματική καταστροφή.Εμείς μεγαλώσαμε βλέποντας και λουζόμενοι επίσης καθημερινά ανοιγμένες μύτες,μπουνίδια και κλάματα,κρυβόμασταν σε ντουλάπες και σε αποθήκες.
Αν πιστεύετε πως αυτές οι ιστορίες γι αγρίους που αραδιάζουμε είναι τα σημαντικά,ποιος από μας τον έχει μακρύτερο και ποιος ή ποια θα έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο,σας λέω πως έχουμε και ζωή,δύσκολη μάλιστα και ο καθένας μας την παλεύει όπως μπορεί και με ό,τι κουράγιο και όπλα έχει μάθει να χρησιμοποιεί.Αντί λοιπόν να μας γαμάτε την ψυχολογία με τις μαλακίες σας,κάντε το σημαντικό και στηρίχτε.Γι αυτό μπαίνουμε εδώ,όχι για τον καθένα που θεωρεί εκ των ουκ άνευ να αναδειχθεί σε john john ή mistress της τελευταίας ατάκας,αντί να υποστηρίξει.

Grow up,lighten up και σε κάθε περίπτωση,βάλτε πρώτα για μία φορά στο μυαλό σας πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πονάνε και η λύση δεν είναι να φιλοσοφήσουν τι έχετε στη γκλάβα σας ως τεράστιας σημασίας ζητήματα για την ανθρωπότητα.Θα επιζήσουμε και χωρίς να έχουμε τον τελευταίο λόγο.Επιζήσαμε από βιετνάμ και μας καλείτε να ασχοληθούμε με τον ψύλλο στο κρεβάτι σας.well,well...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> obsessive compulsive hoarding disorder
> 
> skin picking 
> 
> puritanical compulsive disorder


ρειν επειδή δεν με βοηθούν τα αγγλικά μου, μπορείς να τα μεταφράσεις?

αν θες φυσικα.

----------


## keep_walking

Εαν εμαθα κατι Rain ειναι οτι η ανεκτικοτητα εχει και τα ορια της...αλλιως σκοτωνεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
Θες την αληθεια...αυτο που εγραψα στο ευαγγελιο ειναι η αληθεια για τα μηνυματα του κρινο.
Κανεις κριτικη σε μας ...εγω θα κανω την κριτικη μου στον κρινο αντιστοιχα...βλεπεις την ουσιαστικη διαφορα?

----------


## keep_walking

Τεσπα τραβηγμενο το τελευταιο μηνυμα...ελπιζω να σου πανε ολα καλα με το νεο ετος και σε γονιμες συζητησεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εδω,τα ειπες ολα περι του κρινου, ξαδερφη [/quote]




πολλους χαιρετισμους στο μπαρμπα.....
 :Cool:

----------


## anwnimi

Αφιερωμένο στον Κρίνο.

_
Να μη βασίζεσαι ποτέ στα λόγια των άλλων, πάντα όμως να τα ακούς.
Να μην ακολουθείς ποτέ τη συμβουλή των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου.
Να μην εξαρτάσαι ποτέ από τη γνώμη των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την καταγράφεις στη μνήμη σου καθαρά.


Ένας άνδρας δουλεύει στον κήπο του σπιτιού του.
Περνάει ένας νεαρός με μια μηχανή και του φωνάζει: \"Κερατάααα!!!\"
Ο άντρας γυρίζει αργά το κεφάλι του και βλέπει τον νεαρό που απομακρύνεται πάνω στη μηχανή με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα.
Συνεχίζει τη δουλειά του και, πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, ο ίδιος νεαρός περνάει με τη μηχανή του και του φωνάζει: \"Κερατάαααα!!!\"
Σηκώνει αμέσως το βλέμμα του ο άντρας και βλέπει ξανά την πλάτη του νεαρού που απομακρύνεται πάνω στη μηχανή.
Κουνάει το κεφάλι του με απορία και, με κατεβασμένα μούτρα, μπαίνει στο σπίτι. Πάει στην κουζίνα και βρίσκει τη γυναίκα του να κόβεί κάτι χορταρικά. Τη ρωτάει:
\"Να σου πω, κάτι γίνεται με σένα, ε;\"
\"Πως σου ήρθε τώρα αυτό;\" τον ρωτάει η γυναίκα του.
\"Να, ξέρεις, ένας τύπος με μια μηχανή περνάει κάθε λίγο και με φωνάζει κερατά, γι\'αυτό...\"
\"Κι εσύ θα δώσεις σημασία σε ότι σου φωνάζει ένας άγνωστος ηλίθιος;\"
\"Δίκιο έχεις, αγάπη μου, με συγχωρείς...\"
Της δίνει ένα φιλί στο μάγουλο και γυρίζει στον κήπο.
Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα, περνάει ο τύπος με τη μηχανή και του φωνάζει:
\"Κερατά και μαρτυριάρηηηη!!!\"

_

----------


## anwnimi

Αφιερωμένο στον knoulp, στη RainAndWind, στην Alobar.

Δάκρυσα μαζί σας. Μου φέρατε μνήμες παιδικές, επώδυνες που μου είναι δύσκολο να καταθέσω εδώ αλλά μου δημιουργήσατε ένα συναίσθημα πολύ ζεστό, το συναίσθημα του μοιράσματος, του μαζί. Είστε πολύ δυνατοί άνθρωποι παιδιά. Μας εύχομαι το παρόν και το μέλλον να έχουμε τη δύναμη να το κάνουμε όπως θέλουμε εμείς, και όχι όμως ήθελαν οι άλλοι, σκόπιμα ή μη, να είναι το παρελθόν μας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από διπολική,ενώ έχει και obsessive compulsive hoarding disorder,κλεπτομανία,skin picking και δεν ξέρει πού βρίσκεται εδώ και δύο δεκαετίες.Ο πατέρας μου ανήκει στις εξαρτητικές προσωπικότητες.Ο ένας αδερφός μου πάσχει από puritanical compulsive disorder.O άλλος τους τελευταίους μήνες το έχει ρίξει στο αλκοόλ γιατί αρνείται να δει πως παρουσιάζει όλα τα συμπτώματα της αντιδραστικής κατάθλιψης.Γυρνάει σπίτι το βράδυ,δεν του σηκώνεται εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο και βαδίζει για διαζύγιο plus επαγγελματική καταστροφή.Εμείς μεγαλώσαμε βλέποντας και λουζόμενοι επίσης καθημερινά ανοιγμένες μύτες,μπουνίδια και κλάματα,κρυβόμασταν σε ντουλάπες και σε αποθήκες.
> Αν πιστεύετε πως αυτές οι ιστορίες γι αγρίους που αραδιάζουμε είναι τα σημαντικά,ποιος από μας τον έχει μακρύτερο και ποιος ή ποια θα έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο,σας λέω πως έχουμε και ζωή,δύσκολη μάλιστα και ο καθένας μας την παλεύει όπως μπορεί και με ό,τι κουράγιο και όπλα έχει μάθει να χρησιμοποιεί.Αντί λοιπόν να μας γαμάτε την ψυχολογία με τις μαλακίες σας,κάντε το σημαντικό και στηρίχτε.Γι αυτό μπαίνουμε εδώ,όχι για τον καθένα που θεωρεί εκ των ουκ άνευ να αναδειχθεί σε john john ή mistress της τελευταίας ατάκας,αντί να υποστηρίξει.
> 
> Grow up,lighten up και σε κάθε περίπτωση,βάλτε πρώτα για μία φορά στο μυαλό σας πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πονάνε και η λύση δεν είναι να φιλοσοφήσουν τι έχετε στη γκλάβα σας ως τεράστιας σημασίας ζητήματα για την ανθρωπότητα.Θα επιζήσουμε και χωρίς να έχουμε τον τελευταίο λόγο.Επιζήσαμε από βιετνάμ και μας καλείτε να ασχοληθούμε με τον ψύλλο στο κρεβάτι σας.well,well...


Με άγγιξε πολύ η ιστορία σου...
φαίνεσαι γερό και δυνατό πλάσμα.
Είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις ανθρώπους που έχουν ζήσει μέγιστες ωδύνες, να συνεχίζουν να προχωρούν με το κεφάλι ψηλά... με μικρά ή μεγάλα βήματα κάθε φορά.

Βροχή, Κνουλπ, Αλομπαρ, ανώνυμη, Θεοφανία, νάρνια, γιώτα, κρίνο, κηπ, ρεμεντι, σοφία....

θέλω να πιστεύω οτι παρά τους νηπιακούς καβγάδες που εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς, είμαστε ένα παρεάκι ή καλύτερα e-παρεάκι, πώς να το κάνουμε...ακόμα και να μην είμαστε, ας τα βρούμε, για λίγες μόνο στιγμούλες, για μια κοινή ευχή  :Smile: 

Εύχομαι σε όλους σας... με το καλό το νέο έτος.
Να είστε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Οι καβγαδες ειναι παντα νηπιακης φυσης...εχουν παντα κατι το παραλογο και παιδιαστικο αλλα ειναι απαραιτητοι πολλες φορες :Smile: 
Χαιρομαι weird που επεστρεψες δυναμικα στο φορουμ και ξαναποσταρεις...ευχες σε ολους οσους απαρτιζουν αυτο το χωρο...να μαστε παντα καλα :Smile:

----------


## giwta2

Σελίδες: 1 .. 7 8 9 
Συγγραφέας: Θέμα: ΟΤΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ 
anwnimi 

Posting Freak




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Μηνύματα: 2.070 
Registered: 16-9-2005 
Member Is Offline 

Διάθεση: la vita e bella 
Εστάλη στις 31-12-2009 στις 05:40 PM 



Αφιερωμένο στον Κρίνο.


Να μη βασίζεσαι ποτέ στα λόγια των άλλων, πάντα όμως να τα ακούς.
Να μην ακολουθείς ποτέ τη συμβουλή των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου.
Να μην εξαρτάσαι ποτέ από τη γνώμη των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την καταγράφεις στη μνήμη σου καθαρά.


Ένας άνδρας δουλεύει στον κήπο του σπιτιού του.
Περνάει ένας νεαρός με μια μηχανή και του φωνάζει: \"Κερατάααα!!!\"
Ο άντρας γυρίζει αργά το κεφάλι του και βλέπει τον νεαρό που απομακρύνεται πάνω στη μηχανή με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα.
Συνεχίζει τη δουλειά του και, πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, ο ίδιος νεαρός περνάει με τη μηχανή του και του φωνάζει: \"Κερατάαααα!!!\"
Σηκώνει αμέσως το βλέμμα του ο άντρας και βλέπει ξανά την πλάτη του νεαρού που απομακρύνεται πάνω στη μηχανή.
Κουνάει το κεφάλι του με απορία και, με κατεβασμένα μούτρα, μπαίνει στο σπίτι. Πάει στην κουζίνα και βρίσκει τη γυναίκα του να κόβεί κάτι χορταρικά. Τη ρωτάει:
\"Να σου πω, κάτι γίνεται με σένα, ε;\"
\"Πως σου ήρθε τώρα αυτό;\" τον ρωτάει η γυναίκα του.
\"Να, ξέρεις, ένας τύπος με μια μηχανή περνάει κάθε λίγο και με φωνάζει κερατά, γι\'αυτό...\"
\"Κι εσύ θα δώσεις σημασία σε ότι σου φωνάζει ένας άγνωστος ηλίθιος;\"
\"Δίκιο έχεις, αγάπη μου, με συγχωρείς...\"
Της δίνει ένα φιλί στο μάγουλο και γυρίζει στον κήπο.
Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα, περνάει ο τύπος με τη μηχανή και του φωνάζει:
\"Κερατά και μαρτυριάρηηηη!!!\"






Πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να καείς στην ίδια σου τη φλόγα: πώς να ξαναγεννηθείς, αν δεν γίνεις πρώτα στάχτη; 


anwnimi 

Posting Freak




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




weird είσαι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος με ποιότητα.Εύχομαι υγεία και προσωπική ευτυχία.καλή χρονιά και θα χαιρόμουν να σε γνωρίσω





weird

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια γίώτα μου, να είσαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

Ξέρω ότι είναι of topic.
Όμως θα ήθελα από την πλευρά μου να σας ευχηθώ καλή χρονιά να έχετε και εύχομαι όλα τα καλύτερα για εσάς και για τις οικογένειές σας.

Πέρασα μια πολύ ζεστή και οικογενειακή πρωτοχρονιά και ένιωσα λίγο από την θαλπωρή της οικογένειας.

Ελπίζω να περάσατε και εσείς όλοι το ίδιο καλά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Πέρασα μια πολύ ζεστή και οικογενειακή πρωτοχρονιά και ένιωσα λίγο από την θαλπωρή της οικογένειας.



Μην το ξαναπεις.....
Μας ηρθες φτηνοτερα γιατι το πετρελαιο, εχει παρει την αγουσα.
Μεχρι το μαρτη μην χαθεις....

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Πέρασα μια πολύ ζεστή και οικογενειακή πρωτοχρονιά και ένιωσα λίγο από την θαλπωρή της οικογένειας.
> ...











Είσαι πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά.
Μου είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να σου αντιπαρατεθώ.
Όπως και να έχει καλή χρονιά σου εύχομαι και εσένα,

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αφιερωμένο στον Κρίνο.
> 
> _
> Να μη βασίζεσαι ποτέ στα λόγια των άλλων, πάντα όμως να τα ακούς.
> Να μην ακολουθείς ποτέ τη συμβουλή των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου.
> Να μην εξαρτάσαι ποτέ από τη γνώμη των άλλων, πάντα όμως να την καταγράφεις στη μνήμη σου καθαρά.
> 
> 
> _



Τωρα αν σου πω οτι κατα τυχη, ετσι ακριβως πορευομαι, το πιο πιθανον ειναι να μην με πιστεψεις.....

Ποτε δεν μπορει καποιος, να εχει σωστη αντιληψη,
αν δεν εχεις βαλει κατω ολες τις δυνατες πιθανοτητες για κατι που σκεφτεσαι.
Πιστεψε με, ποτε μα ποτε δεν εχω πεσει εξω στο τελικο μου συμπερασμα.

Απο την αλλη,
οι συμβουλες - γνωμες κλπ των γυρω σου (παντα με την καλη εννοια) ενδεχεται να εμπεριεχουν δικες τους ενοχες η και αποφορτισεις που προσπαθουν να τις εξισορροπησουν πανω σε αλλους.
Για αυτο το τι και πως λενε οι γυρω μας, χρειαζεται πολυ προσοχη και φιλτραρισμα, αλλιως κινδυνευεις να παρασυρθεις σε λαθος συμπερασματα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Παντα ρε!
:P
Στο εχω ξαναπει,
οτι το πιο σημαντικο στη ζωη σου ειναι να ξερεις τι θες να κανεις και για πιο σκοπο το κανεις.
Αν αυτα τα δυο τα κατακτησεις, τα υπολοιπα ειναι ενα ανεπαισθητο κροταλισμα της ψυχης....


Μην ευχεσαι ποτε καλη χρονια,
δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Αποτελείς πρότυπο.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και τις ευχές.
Θα τις έχω πάντα στα υπόψη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


με τιμα η εκτιμηση σου δια εμε.....
Αν και εχω σταματησει να γραφω οπως παλια,
για παρτη σου επειδη σε ειχα και σε εχω παντα μεσα στην καρδια μου, απαντω με ορεξη αποκλειστικα σε οτι γραψεις.

Συνεχισε ετσι.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αφιερωμένο στον Κρίνο.
> 
> _
> ...


Μα Κρίνο, όλα αυτά που μου γράφεις τα είχα κατά νου πριν σου ποστάρω το παραπάνω. Και τα ήξερα όχι γιατί έχω τίποτα ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες, αλλά εσύ ο ίδιος τα έχεις εκφράσει και τα έχεις δείξει με τον τρόπο γραφής σου εδώ μέσα πάμπολλες φορές. 
Όμως...υπάρχει ένα όμως.
Κάθε μία από τις παραπάνω προτάσεις χωρίζονται από ένα κόμμα σε δύο μέρη. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου και το δεύτερο μέρος κάθε πρότασης; Και η ιστοριούλα που ακολουθεί είναι απόλυτα συνδεδεμένη με τις προτάσεις αυτές, γι\'αυτή όλως τυχαίως δε σχολίασες τίποτα.. :Smile: 

Τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί η ανώνυμη και η κάθε ανώνυμη να μπει στον κόπο να μου τα γράψει αυτά. Μιας και όπως πολύ καλά είπες \"οι συμβουλες - γνωμες κλπ των γυρω σου (παντα με την καλη εννοια) ενδεχεται να εμπεριεχουν δικες τους ενοχες η και αποφορτισεις που προσπαθουν να τις εξισορροπησουν πανω σε αλλους.\" και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου σε αυτό. Έτσι κι εγώ (και ο/η κάθε εγώ) μπορεί για σένα να είμαι ένας από αυτούς τους άλλους που για κάποιους δικούς μου λόγους σου τα γράφω αυτά... Δεκτόν. Όπου αποφασίζουμε να αφιερώσουμε κάποια από την ενέργειά μας, πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος, άλλες φορές θεμιτός, άλλες αθέμιτος. Πέρα όμως από αυτό, που δεν είναι τόσο της παρούσης, το θέμα είναι ότι όταν οι άλλοι μας επισημαίνουν κάτι επαναλαμβανόμενα, σημαίνει ότι όχι απαραίτητα θα πρέπει να υιοθετήσουμε, αλλά να το ψάξουμε παραπάνω. Όπως και ο άνθρωπος της ιστορίας...

Σου τα γράφω αυτά με κάθε καλή πρόθεση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Μα Κρίνο, όλα αυτά που μου γράφεις τα είχα κατά νου πριν σου ποστάρω το παραπάνω. Και τα ήξερα όχι γιατί έχω τίποτα ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες, αλλά εσύ ο ίδιος τα έχεις εκφράσει και τα έχεις δείξει με τον τρόπο γραφής σου εδώ μέσα πάμπολλες φορές. 
> 
> 
> σωστο αυτο που γραφεις,
> απλα δεν γνωριζω κατα ποσο ασχολειται και με διαβαζει ο καθενας εδω μεσα.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> σωστο αυτο που γραφεις,
> ...

----------


## Calin

Μια φίλη μου έχασε τον πατέρα της όχι σε μικρή ηλικιά ήταν τρομερά οδυνηρό για κείνη. Κόντεψε να νοσηλευτεί σε ψυχιατρείο τελικά το ξεπέρασε και είναι καλά τώρα

----------

